# Lemax LX70 Superpower HID Light



## bulbmogul

Since I am on a roll and wanting to snag one of these, does anyone know if they are sold here in the USA or only from the overseas vendor. I have contacted directly about buying one, and there seems to be a issue by using either a CC or Paypal. If these matters can be sorted out, one will be on the way to Ohio, USA


----------



## bulbmogul

Just made several attempts at calling LEMAX in Check Republic with the number provided on there website and all it did was ring and ring..! Where is someone when you have the itch to buy one of there Superpower's..?


----------



## sledhead

The chase is half the fun!


----------



## bulbmogul

When I find out how I am going to purchase this light from Lemax, is anyone else interested in buying one or more of these..? I am hoping to resolve the ordering issue sometime early next week..!


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone here in the USA get their hands on one of these new Lemax Superpowers..? I sure hope to soon but what a pain to deal with them in sending the funds...


----------



## kj2

Wire transfer not possible?


----------



## bulbmogul

OK there HID guys of Candlepower Forums the time has finally come for me to land the Lemax LX70 Superpower. Payment was just sent this morning finally and Petr has told me I can expect it in about 3-4 working days from today. This will finally give me 3 scorching, flame throwing hand held HID's...YES.. Stay tuned.....!


----------



## The_Driver

Great! Could You make a video of it where you show everything, turn it on etc.? That would be really interesting .


----------



## kj2

AWESOME!  comparison pics and/or videos would be super


----------



## NoNotAgain

Congratulations sir. 
Petr told me that it would take a few days via FedEx. 
I made an offer on the regular LX70 that was listed you know where. He turned me down then two days later dropped the price to my offer. Before I could hit the BIN button, it was sold. 

Post pics and whatever when you receive.


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.lemax.cz/searchlights/25-lemax-lx70-superpower


----------



## sledhead

Can't wait to see the TRIO together! Congrats!


----------



## Summer Heat

What is the candela rating on this? With that kind of lumen ouput combined with a large reflector, I would say at a minimum 1.5M candela.


----------



## Davekan

4250^2/4 = 4.5m candela. 7000 lumans. Cool stuff, it sure does look like a very cool product. Congratulation, as I eagerly await some pictures fo this very rare light.


Dave


----------



## bulbmogul

Just received notification from FEDEX that my new Lemax LX70 Superpower has been SHIIPPED and suppose to arrive to me on Friday morning before noon.. WOW shipping weight is 35LBS..


----------



## kj2

Wicked!


----------



## sledhead

bulbmogul said:


> Just received notification from FEDEX that my new Lemax LX70 Superpower has been SHIIPPED and suppose to arrive to me on Friday morning before noon.. WOW shipping weight is 35LBS..



Tomorrow is going to be a looooooong day. Can't wait to see it next to the Surefires!


----------



## bulbmogul

Superpower has cleared US Customs newark, NJ @ 0745am this morning. I just checked the AWB and it says scheduled delivery 6th of June instead of 4th of June..Well lets wait and see..


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163370138

I for the life of me can not figure out how to get the picture to open without having to click on hte link. This is the Superpower before it left the Cz Republic for shipment to USA from Petr..


----------



## staticx57




----------



## kj2

One sweet box full of awesomeness


----------



## bulbmogul

First the AWB states estimated arrival date to me is 6-6-2016 but i kept seeing the parcel moving from transfer point to the next. I then just checked about 10 minutes ago and the Lemax LX70 Superpower is OUT FOR DELIVERY before noon today. WOW talk about expedited shipping as in 2 day delivery from the Cz Republic to me door in 48 hours. Your the man Petr of lemax...


----------



## kj2

:twothumbs


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163374669

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163374668

It is here and this thing has that "WOW" Factor..Can someone open these for me again..


----------



## kj2

Damn! that's a big box


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163374833

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163374834

You should see how large this carrying case is for this monster of a light. I can understand why this would not get damaged in shipping as this is one heck of a case for the light. I suppose i need to take all the extras out and photo them also. I dont mind if someone is willing to open these links for me..


----------



## sledhead

Damn! Takes up the whole desk.........no room for the Hellfighter 5, better send it to me. 

Can't wait to see that beast assembled next to the others. Congrats.:twothumbs


----------



## staticx57




----------



## kj2

bulbmogul said:


> I dont mind if someone is willing to open these links for me..


Here you go


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378022

Thanks KJ2 as I have no idea why they wont upload like that for me..? Well I finally got the battery charged as they are shipped at about 20% Petr of LeMax told me last night on the phone. Took about 6 hours to bring it up to a full fuel tank. The light is massive and sports a WOW FACTOR of a 10.0..I was blown away by how huge that front element at about 8 1/4 inches across the reflector itself and just a tad under 9 inches across the entire head. It is built extremely well and appears that it can take a beating and keep on throwning..There also was a lovely short sleeved shirt that has Lemax LX70 Superpower on the front and back..This light makes my 2 Surefire ARC Lights to look like midgets.. The case is extra heavy duty and nicely cut out inside to fit the Superpower very nicely with cutouts for 2 batteries and a section for the charger.. Very well thought out.. I do have pictures of the 3 mega lights together and will get those uploaded sometime today hopefully.. If your on the fence about one of these bad boys, take the plunge as you will not be dissapointed at all. This is surely a big boys toy..


----------



## kj2

Uploading via CPF doesn't work for my either. Think something I use in my browser blocks it. Used Tinypic before, but can't fill in the anti-robot text anymore. So have to do it via Photobucket now.

But that Superpower does look awesome! :twothumbs

-- http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378022 --


----------



## ven

WOW , a very special light in many ways....................i do like a big light not practical, not easy or comfy to carry, but who cares when its awesome! The sun in your hand.................


----------



## bulbmogul

ven said:


> WOW , a very special light in many ways....................i do like a big light not practical, not easy or comfy to carry, but who cares when its awesome! The sun in your hand.................


 
You are 110% correct about being practical or easy to carry around, however the reason i snagged one was for the WOW Factor of a HUGE MEGA PORTABLE FLAME THROWER. I just wanted one "Just because"..


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378222

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378223

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378226

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378224

KJ2 Please be so kind as to work your magic on these 4 pictures of the Surefires and Lemax. You will now get a idea on size difference in them..


----------



## sledhead

Just fantastic. :twothumbs Love too see a picture of those lights being held in the hand.  You definitely got your moneys worth with that beast.

You're going to have to hire somebody too take and post beam shots.


----------



## kj2

bulbmogul said:


> KJ2 Please be so kind as to work your magic on these 4 pictures of the Surefires and Lemax. You will now get a idea on size difference in them..


----------



## kj2

I imagined it was big.. but this big!? OMG! 

Think that Lupine light is just as tall, as the Superpower is wide


----------



## ven

:laughing: that is just crazy stupid ridiculous awesome.............must have one!!

WOW :laughing: certainly grin factor in that, i am sat here grinning !!!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> :laughing: that is just crazy stupid ridiculous awesome.............must have one!!


With the Czech VAT of 21%, which is the same as in the Netherlands, the Superpower would cost me about €2960. And that's without shipping.


----------



## bulbmogul




----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> With the Czech VAT of 21%, which is the same as in the Netherlands, the Superpower would cost me about €2960. And that's without shipping.




and thats why i dont own one :laughing: nor will i likely...............

Still its cool to see pics of, thats as close to the real thing i will be getting anyway


----------



## kj2

3D video with a VR headset would be sooo cool in this case


----------



## RemcoM

I think, this light, does have more throw...Cd, than a airplanelandinglight.

I go order this, if it is possible....beatinng all vehicle light sources.


----------



## ven

RemcoM said:


> I think, this light, does have more throw...Cd, than a airplanelandinglight.
> 
> I go order this, if it is possible....beatinng all vehicle light sources.




I thought an airplane light is 400kcd.................it more than trounces it!!! and its smaller than an airplane too...............not by much :laughing:


----------



## kj2

Doubt he will order one..


----------



## PolarLi

That's a lovely little light! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

PolarLi said:


> That's a lovely little light! :twothumbs




:laughing: only you can say this!!! ...........well maybe not the only one, but in the minority anyway


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> With the Czech VAT of 21%, which is the same as in the Netherlands, the Superpower would cost me about €2960. And that's without shipping.



Thats just about exactly what it just cost me in USD. The dollar is at a all time high against the Euro and a great time to shop in Europe...


----------



## bulbmogul

RemcoM said:


> I think, this light, does have more throw...Cd, than a airplanelandinglight.
> 
> I go order this, if it is possible....beatinng all vehicle light sources.


 Please contact Petr @ Lemax in the Cz Republic as they just built a fresh batch of 500 of them and I am sure he has one with your name written all over it..


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> 3D video with a VR headset would be sooo cool in this case


 You will have to wait on this request until I order in the Lemax LX70 Standard then we can do some 3D Video..


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Question about how this light is not practical...I was thinking, would this light do the trick if you wanted to play tennis at night? Or drive golf balls at night, or play Wiffle ball, etc? Or is it too narrowly focused? Also, it might be impractical for such a task because it might be too blinding. Maybe it would work driving golf balls because you would point it out and you wouldn't be looking in the direction of the light. Or maybe it is like a setting sun, just like you aren't supposed to look into the sun maybe you could lay the Superpower on the ground 50 feet off to the side and play some night tennis, but just like the sun make sure you don't look into it??


----------



## bulbmogul

BeastFlashlight said:


> Question about how this light is not practical...I was thinking, would this light do the trick if you wanted to play tennis at night? Or drive golf balls at night, or play Wiffle ball, etc? Or is it too narrowly focused? Also, it might be impractical for such a task because it might be too blinding. Maybe it would work driving golf balls because you would point it out and you wouldn't be looking in the direction of the light. Or maybe it is like a setting sun, just like you aren't supposed to look into the sun maybe you could lay the Superpower on the ground 50 feet off to the side and play some night tennis, but just like the sun make sure you don't look into it??


Well it really serves no practical use what so ever to me but just the fact of adding another "Handheld Portable HID Light" to the arsenal of Flame Throwers...


----------



## N10

I don't wanna be too pushy but i think there's a few people on here waiting for beamshots


----------



## bulbmogul

Clueless on BEAMSHOTING however i can tell you it is VERY VERY Bright..!


----------



## bulbmogul

Surefire DOES NOT provide you with a battery charger for either the Arc2-8C or the Hellfighter5, however Lemax sure did..


----------



## wimmer21

This is it! Finally found the thrower I really need.



kj2 said:


> -- http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378022 --



But for some reason Lemax has not yet replied to my contact email.... and it's been almost 15 minutes.


----------



## kralikpetr

Hello Steve,
this is Petr (LEMAX) unfortunately all emails I sent to you returned back. Please send email directly - [email protected] and I will reply back.

Thank you very much
Petr







wimmer21 said:


> This is it! Finally found the thrower I really need.
> 
> 
> 
> But for some reason Lemax has not yet replied to my contact email.... and it's been almost 15 minutes.


----------



## wimmer21

Hello Petr,

Thank you for making this effort. I received the text you sent and I have since replied via email.

Btw my comment 'not yet replied' was not serious, just me poking fun at myself. 



kralikpetr said:


> Hello Steve,
> this is Petr (LEMAX) unfortunately all emails I sent to you returned back. Please send email directly - [email protected] and I will reply back.
> 
> Thank you very much
> Petr


----------



## Arild

it Would be fun to see some pictures of it in the night...!


----------



## bibihang

Interesting light!

But has anybody measured the candela of this light? The manufacturer claims that it can throw 4.2km, which is translated into 4.4MCP.
Somebody has modded a Sanmak SM5500 (comes with 13" reflector!) with 100W HID system and it has over 3MCP.
13" reflector is much larger than this 8" reflector, and yet this 8" light can produce even higher candela?

Anyway if I have 3000USD I would buy the Maxabeam - 12MCP (3x more candela than this Lemax) in a much smaller and portable package and still left about 1000USD for some really good food for 1 month, instead of spending 3000USD for a huge and heavy light like this which only has 1/3 of the candela output (although much higher lumens output).

But still an interesting light and thread, thanks for posting.


----------



## OdorlessCurves

Hello :wave:

I have had possibility to use and test all 3 main Lemax searchlights: LX50II, LX70 and LX70 Superpower. Thanks to Petr by the way 

I am a big fan of powerful LED lights and I have many different lights in my collection. Also I have some cheaper HID lights including FF IV. I have to say that Lemax products are completely different story...

Amount of light coming out of them is enormous and that is combined with very useful beam pattern. Just perfect for professional searchlight. Even more - neutral color temperature enables to see details much better than conventional LED searchlights with XM-L2 / XP-L / XHP LEDs.

The biggest surprise for me was that those lights won't get hot on continuous operation on max mode :devil: (there is no step down as you can expect from HID light). They stay reasonably warm and do not get hot unlike most LED lights and my FF IV do. In that point of view those lights are extremely well designed.

Do not know how their battery pack is built and what kind of elements are used but runtimes seems to be very close of what has been stated in manuals.

LX50II performance and beam pattern is quite close to FF IV 2nd/3rd setting. LX70 outperforms LX50II. LX70 Superpower easily outperforms LX70 in real conditions. It is hard to get difference of those 3 lights into photos but in reality difference is huge. Until we have HID-s like Lemax I can say that LED lights have a long way to go to achieve similar real life performance. I am not talking in terms of lumens or throw... I am talking about the whole package you get.

It is interesting that in despite of reflector sizes beam patterns of those 3 lights are not very different. You can see difference in closer ranges (hot spot vs spill) but on bigger distances there isn't much difference any more. 

In cooperation of professional SAR crew we tested Lemax products side-by-side on dark sea with such magnificent LED lights as Nitecore TM36, Fenix RC40, Acebeam K60, X60L and K70. In those conditions none of them was close to any of Lemax lights in terms of usefulness. It is hard to explain why. You have to experience it by yourself. 

I can say following about LX70 Superpower thow... Before we went to sea with SAR crew one of the crew members turned LX70SP on and directed light over the bay. It lighted up beach and trees on the other side without any problems. Could easily see details on other side. Distance to opposite side of the bay was 2,5km (1,5...1,6 miles) and I can confirm that there was a lot of reserve in despite of this 2,5km range and some moisture in air. I see no reason why LX70SP shouldn't cover up 4km according to ANSI standard. Of course you need good binoculars in that situation 

Downsides of these lights? 
They are heavy, especially LX70SP. Included handle is very useful and provides firm grip tough. Acebeam X60 and Fenix RC40 (that are great LED lights) feel like toys comparing with LX50II/70/70SP weight. 
Price. But you get what you pay for. You will forget the price tag each time you turn on one of the Lemax monsters in dark


----------



## Lauri_L

Double post, sorry...


----------



## bibihang

Hi, first post in more than 3 years after registering in CPF? :laughing:

​That's a nice write up from you. Although I never seen the actual unit of LX70SP by myself before but I do believe that it is a great searchlight and it does produce tremendous output with good quality.



OdorlessCurves said:


> In cooperation of professional SAR crew we tested Lemax products side-by-side on dark sea with such magnificent LED lights as Nitecore TM36, Fenix RC40, Acebeam K60, X60L and K70. In those conditions none of them was close to any of Lemax lights in terms of usefulness. It is hard to explain why. You have to experience it by yourself.


But bear in mind that we need to compare apple to apple - the LX70SP has a whopping 8" reflector while these LED flashlight reflectors are "tiny" in comparison! It's true that with our current technology LED still has not caught up with the performance of HID bulb in terms of the combination of lumens + throw, but the difference gap is getting more and more smaller especially with the availability of XHP-35 HI, XHP-70 and some other great LEDs.

Also the LX70SP is running at 70W of power, while none of the LED flashlights that you mentioned is running anywhere close that.

LED is still evolving, but HID bulb technology has been stagnant for many years already.

By the way, I am kinda curious how this LX70SP pairs up with the Maxabeam (short-arc) that can produce 12MCP as claimed by the manufacturer? If I'm not mistaken the Maxabeam is even cheaper than this LX70SP.


----------



## Offgridled

bibihang said:


> Hi, first post in more than 3 years after registering in CPF? :laughing:
> 
> ​That's a nice write up from you. Although I never seen the actual unit of LX70SP by myself before but I do believe that it is a great searchlight and it does produce tremendous output with good quality.
> 
> 
> But bear in mind that we need to compare apple to apple - the LX70SP has a whopping 8" reflector while these LED flashlight reflectors are "tiny" in comparison! It's true that with our current technology LED still has not caught up with the performance of HID bulb in terms of the combination of lumens + throw, but the difference gap is getting more and more smaller especially with the availability of XHP-35 HI, XHP-70 and some other great LEDs.
> 
> Also the LX70SP is running at 70W of power, while none of the LED flashlights that you mentioned is running anywhere close that.
> 
> LED is still evolving, but HID bulb technology has been stagnant for many years already.
> 
> By the way, I am kinda curious how this LX70SP pairs up with the Maxabeam (short-arc) that can produce 12MCP as claimed by the manufacturer? If I'm not mistaken the Maxabeam is even cheaper than this LX70SP.


Well you've been gone for 3 years but came back on top of your game.


----------



## ven

Not to mention cost, at 10x + the expense , i would expect nothing less than amazing performance tbh.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Not to mention cost, at 10x + the expense , i would expect nothing less than amazing performance tbh.


+1 better light up pluto


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> +1 better light up pluto



and an extra ring around Saturn! amazing light, got wimmers name all over it


----------



## Magio

Would love to see LX70SP/Maxabeam/Megaray shootout. Hey we can dream right?


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> and an extra ring around Saturn! amazing light, got wimmers name all over it


I'm just going to buy one and send it to wimmer to install the batteries in it. Well maybe not a good idea I like wimmer too much to lose him


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> I'm just going to buy one and send it to wimmer to install the batteries in it. Well maybe not a good idea I like wimmer too much to lose him



Between bulbmogel and batterymogel......we will have light!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Between bulbmogel and batterymogel......we will have light!


+1: true that


----------



## bulbmogul

Just owning this light is a treat in itself and worth every penny just in bragging rights of ownership...


----------



## ven

bulbmogul said:


> Just owning this light is a treat in itself and worth every penny just in bragging rights of ownership...



Please brag away, but do it with more pics


----------



## Offgridled

Pictures would be exciting and prove ownership.


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Pictures would be exciting and prove ownership.



He has posted pics, but i think he borrowed it so need proof today


----------



## bulbmogul

Offgridled said:


> Pictures would be exciting and prove ownership.


 All you have to do is search back through here and you will see pictures or i have pictures of it on youtube..


----------



## bulbmogul

ven said:


> He has posted pics, but i think he borrowed it so need proof today


 Ummm ok..! It is right here on my desk collecting dust..


----------



## Offgridled

bulbmogul said:


> All you have to do is search back through here and you will see pictures or i have pictures of it on youtube..


I'm just playing really just a little jealous!! It's a great light and I need one.


----------



## electromage

Great looking light!

Imgur is very easy for photo hosting, no weird restrictions. Just drag and drop, then copy links, it even generates embed thumbnails at various sizes.


----------



## wimmer21

It's killing me that I can't come up with the money without taking out a loan, which is a big no-no. All I can do now is hope a distant relative passes and leaves me $3,000. Hmm, maybe doesn't HAVE to be all THAT distant? Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## ven

All good things come to those who wait, just put a bulb fund together, few 100 bucks a month........soon get there


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> All good things come to those who wait, just put a bulb fund together, few 100 bucks a month........soon get there


I've always said all good things come to those who wait " left over from those who hussled"! 
:naughty:


----------



## BeastFlashlight

wimmer21 said:


> It's killing me that I can't come up with the money without taking out a loan, which is a big no-no. All I can do now is hope a distant relative passes and leaves me $3,000.



This light is $3,000 shipped? Where is a link with that price? Could have sworn it was more like $5,000



bulbmogul said:


> Just received notification from FEDEX that my new Lemax LX70 Superpower has been SHIIPPED and suppose to arrive to me on Friday morning before noon.. WOW shipping weight is 35LBS..



That case has to be pretty heavy, have you weighed the light by itself?


----------



## XeRay

The light by itself with the battery on it, is about 8.25 lbs compared to under 5 lbs. for the standard 70, that's a 65% weight increase. All that increased weight is in the head size.


----------



## Edog006

Beamshots!? It's like endless appetizers up in here and I'm ready for the steak!!


----------



## BeastFlashlight

XeRay said:


> The light by itself with the battery on it, is about 8.25 lbs compared to under 5 lbs. for the standard 70, that's a 65% weight increase. All that increased weight is in the head size.



Ok thank you! I remember inquiring about these lights but it was a long time ago, somewhere I recall a discussion about a comparison between the Lemax LX70, and the XeRay XV-LX70, whether or not they were the same. For the life of me I can't recall what the verdict was, are they the same light or are they different??

Lemax LX70
http://www.lemax.cz/searchlights/2-lemax-lx70

XeRay XV-LX70
http://www.xevision.com/hid_searchlights.html


----------



## XeRay

BeastFlashlight said:


> Ok thank you! I remember inquiring about these lights but it was a long time ago, somewhere I recall a discussion about a comparison between the Lemax LX70, and the XeRay XV-LX70, whether or not they were the same. For the life of me I can't recall what the verdict was, are they the same light or are they different??
> 
> Lemax LX70
> http://www.lemax.cz/searchlights/2-lemax-lx70
> 
> XeRay XV-LX70
> http://www.xevision.com/hid_searchlights.html



The Machined parts, reflector and battery are identical, with the addition of our "Powered by XeVision" logo on the head. Our version uses a more expensive true high wattage Philips DL50/740 bulb and our proprietary high wattage igniter, not a 35 watts rated bulb/igniter. This means longer bulb life and better lumens maintenance. Our version also uses our proprietary 2nd generation, time tested (4 years in serial production), military and aviation grade, CNC machined very tight tolerances cylinder ballast. This 2nd generation ballast provides optimal efficiency, thermal performance and interface tolerances for optimized ballast heat dissipation, ballast reliability and long life.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

XeRay said:


> The Machined parts, reflector and battery are identical, with the addition of our "Powered by XeVision" logo on the head. Our version uses a more expensive true high wattage Philips DL50/740 bulb and our proprietary high wattage igniter, not a 35 watts rated bulb/igniter. This means longer bulb life and better lumens maintenance. Our version also uses our proprietary 2nd generation, time tested (4 years in serial production), military and aviation grade, CNC machined very tight tolerances cylinder ballast. This 2nd generation ballast provides optimal efficiency, thermal performance and interface tolerances for optimized ballast heat dissipation, ballast reliability and long life.



Ok thanks for the reply. It sounds like we're comparing the best player in the world to a top 10 player in the world, both being incredible military grade products, yet the XeRay just goes above & beyond with absolutely no expense spared whatsoever. Ok then the pricing seems to make sense than, I suppose $3,000 for the Lemax LX70 Superpower sounds about right then.


----------



## XeRay

BeastFlashlight said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. It sounds like we're comparing the best player in the world to a top 10 player in the world, both being incredible military grade products, yet the XeRay just goes above & beyond with absolutely no expense spared whatsoever. Ok then the pricing seems to make sense then, I suppose $3,000 for the Lemax LX70 Superpower sounds about right then.



We don't sell the SuperPower for weight, size and balance (CG) reasons, (ergonomics) so can't comment to that pricing, the market for it is very small.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

XeRay said:


> We don't sell the SuperPower for weight, size and *balance (CG) reasons*, (ergonomics) so can't comment to that pricing, the market for it is very small.



I suppose if someone wants the SuperPower they have accepted the weight and size factor, but I'm thinking that the awkward balancing would be the most annoying part.


----------



## XeRay

BeastFlashlight said:


> I suppose if someone wants the SuperPower they have accepted the weight and size factor, but I'm thinking that the awkward balancing would be the most annoying part.



With that weight and balance, it is very hard on the wrist, hand and forearm muscles with anything but short time usage cycles (like 5 or 10 minutes). Even the current owner(s) on here have stated it is really not a practical light for most real life applications. More of a "wow" product to impress their friends, "bragging rights" was stated. Most of the time "collecting dust" on the desk. If it is tethered to an external power supply such as a vehicle, backpack battery or mounted not handheld, it would become much more practical. It does perform very well, but with a large ergonomic penalty for a freestanding portable searchlight package.


----------



## XeRay

double post


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Yes and not to mention the huge advantage of scuba diving with the regular LX70!! I used to scuba dive years ago, if I ever do break down and buy one it would probably be the regular for the reasons mentioned, and I would probably take up diving again JUST to use it underwater!!


----------



## XeRay

BeastFlashlight said:


> Yes and not to mention the huge advantage of scuba diving with the regular LX70!! I used to scuba dive years ago, if I ever do break down and buy one it would probably be the regular for the reasons mentioned, and I would probably take up diving again JUST to use it underwater!!



Something I failed to mention, one of the US goverment agencies buys our lights (so far 4 units) for their domestic inspection scuba teams. Due to their request, we added a 2nd O-ring for the battery head interface. This is a redundant O-ring encase the first O-ring has a flaw that is not noticed. Obviously this is done to ensure water can never leak into the electronics, through this interface between the head/body and the swap-able batteries (not when underwater). Just that added level of protection for "murphy's sake".


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Talk about the gold standard!!


----------



## Bushman5

bulbmogul said:


> http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163378022
> 
> Thanks KJ2 as I have no idea why they wont upload like that for me..? Well I finally got the battery charged as they are shipped at about 20% Petr of LeMax told me last night on the phone. Took about 6 hours to bring it up to a full fuel tank. The light is massive and sports a WOW FACTOR of a 10.0..I was blown away by how huge that front element at about 8 1/4 inches across the reflector itself and just a tad under 9 inches across the entire head. It is built extremely well and appears that it can take a beating and keep on throwning..There also was a lovely short sleeved shirt that has Lemax LX70 Superpower on the front and back..This light makes my 2 Surefire ARC Lights to look like midgets.. The case is extra heavy duty and nicely cut out inside to fit the Superpower very nicely with cutouts for 2 batteries and a section for the charger.. Very well thought out.. I do have pictures of the 3 mega lights together and will get those uploaded sometime today hopefully.. If your on the fence about one of these bad boys, take the plunge as you will not be dissapointed at all. This is surely a big boys toy..



mind if i ask the cost and shipping costs? OOPS, never mind, just found it.....YIKES!


----------



## bulbmogul

Bushman5 said:


> mind if i ask the cost and shipping costs? OOPS, never mind, just found it.....YIKES!


If one is buying this light, whom really questions shipping cost? I surely did not. Great light and most would lust over owning one..!


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Summer Heat said:


> What is the candela rating on this? With that kind of lumen ouput combined with a large reflector, I would say at a minimum 1.5M candela.





Davekan said:


> 4250^2/4 = 4.5m candela. 7000 lumans


Sorry about seeming like I'm thread stealing by constantly bringing up the regular LX70, but I never saw someone give the candela ratings before for these lights thank you, can you please give the candela rating for the regular LX70 too? Maybe 2m??


----------



## bulbmogul

BeastFlashlight said:


> Sorry about seeming like I'm thread stealing by constantly bringing up the regular LX70, but I never saw someone give the candela ratings before for these lights thank you, can you please give the candela rating for the regular LX70 too? Maybe 2m??


 I have a great idea for you. Why don't you start your own thread on your favorite light you keep bringing up in a thread that is about the Superpower. That way you can get all the info you need on your particular light. I myself started this thread on a Light I OWN and not something i am trying to compare with some other light from another company. Thanks in advance from a OWNER of a SUPERPOWER..!


----------



## tatasal

bulbmogul said:


> I have a great idea for you. Why don't you start your own thread on your favorite light you keep bringing up in a thread that is about the Superpower. That way you can get all the info you need on your particular light. I myself started this thread on a Light I OWN and not something i am trying to compare with some other light from another company. Thanks in advance from a OWNER of a SUPERPOWER..!



+ 1 !


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> If one is buying this light, whom really questions shipping cost? I surely did not. Great light and most would lust over owning one..!



Not everyone has money burning holes in their pockets. Most people will do something of a "cost benefit" analysis to find some "justification" for making such a purchase. Even wealthy people I know (that's how they STAY wealthy), spend their money as an investment that will at least hold or increase in value, or a need that this product fulfills. It's mostly the "Bling Crowd" that buys expensive stuff that collects dust, or boasts their wealth (celebrities like the Kardashians), other people buy things they will actually use. In this case, such as security on their Yacht, night diving, Estate security patrols, etc. Now that you have one, "just because", who would want to join the "me too club". Others will buy it with some more relevant purposes. So for now, you should revel in being the only guy in USA that has one (SP), to my knowledge.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Well notice my quotes, only reason I felt inclined to ask the questions here was because I thought those 2 quotes were a good segue into the question, I never see candela numbers given for these lights only meters or lux. A little over sensitive with our threads are we?


----------



## bulbmogul

BeastFlashlight said:


> Well notice my quotes, only reason I felt inclined to ask the questions here was because I thought those 2 quotes were a good segue into the question, I never see candela numbers given for these lights only meters or lux. A little over sensitive with our threads are we?


 Plugging for another company in my thread is not really welcomed. Your GOLD STANDARD may not be my Gold Standard.. You can always start your "OWN THREAD" on Candella output and may better suit your info that you are seeking..


----------



## BeastFlashlight

bulbmogul said:


> Plugging for another company in my thread is not really welcomed. Your GOLD STANDARD may not be my Gold Standard.. You can always start your "OWN THREAD" on Candella output and may better suit your info that you are seeking..



Ok sorry, big fan of your Superpower as well I'll keep any comments in here towards that. 4.5 million candella is incredible


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> With that weight and balance, it is very hard on the wrist, hand and forearm muscles with anything but short time usage cycles (like 5 or 10 minutes). Even the current owner(s) on here have stated it is really not a practical light for most real life applications. More of a "wow" product to impress their friends, "bragging rights" was stated. Most of the time "collecting dust" on the desk. If it is tethered to an external power supply such as a vehicle, backpack battery or mounted not handheld, it would become much more practical. It does perform very well, but with a large ergonomic penalty for a freestanding portable searchlight package.


 Actually owning and using the LEMAX SUPWERPOWER I feel there is no issue with holding it and my wrists are just fine. Please note this is from the owner of the light with personal use of it. I also feel it is quite practical and again this is coming from a person whom actually OWNS the Superpower..!


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Actually owning and using the LEMAX SUPWERPOWER I feel there is no issue with holding it and my wrists are just fine. Please note this is from the owner of the light with personal use of it. I also feel it is quite practical and again this is coming from a person whom actually OWNS the Superpower..!



Interesting, that's not what you said in the past, and have admitted to hardly using your lights, "collecting dust" (your words). You have a short memory.

About your ARC-2



bulbmogul said:


> I hardly ever use it as it is still on it's very first charge since i bought it back a few months ago. I am still at about 65% now...





ven said:


> WOW , a very special light in many ways....................i do like a big light  not practical, not easy or comfy to carry, but who cares when its awesome! The sun in your hand.................





bulbmogul said:


> You are 110% correct about being practical or easy to carry around, however the reason i snagged one was for the WOW Factor of a HUGE MEGA PORTABLE FLAME THROWER. I just wanted one "Just because"..





bulbmogul said:


> Well it really serves no practical use what so ever to me but just the fact of adding another "Handheld Portable HID Light" to the arsenal of Flame Throwers...


----------



## LED1982

XeRay said:


> Interesting, that's not what you said in the past, and have admitted to hardly using your lights, "collecting dust" (your words). You have a short memory.



Hahaha, a flip-flopper lol. I think I would simply except the ergonomic challenge of this light and not care! I wouldn't buy a shotgun for concealed carry.


----------



## BVH

LED1982 said:


> ........................ I think I would simply except the ergonomic challenge of this light and not care!....................



I did this with my 60" Carbon Arc, NightSun, Starburst, VSS-1, VSS-3A and other lights.


----------



## tatasal

Hey bulbmogul, I'm happy for you to afford all those very nice lights! 

What you do with them is your prerogative, not what other people think you should. :sigh: 

Who's money and light is it anyway? haha


----------



## Offgridled

tatasal said:


> Hey bulbmogul, I'm happy for you to afford all those very nice lights!
> 
> What you do with them is your prerogative, not what other people think you should. :sigh:
> 
> Who's money and light is it anyway? haha


Kinda like my next door neighbor he has 2 rolls Royces parked in his driveway he leaves the windows down in one of them so his dogs has a place to sleep. Yes this is a true story...
Who am I to judge...


----------



## wimmer21

XeRay said:


> Interesting, that's not what you said in the past, and have admitted to hardly using your lights, "collecting dust" (your words). You have a short memory.



Just because b-mog said that at one point that he hardly uses it doesn't mean his wrists might not still be fine when HE DOES use it.


----------



## wimmer21

LED1982 said:


> Hahaha, a flip-flopper lol.



Hahaha really? Have you ever changed your mind? 

How bout everyone stay out of Jerry's thread unless you have something constructive to say... and cut out all the bull crap.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

tatasal said:


> Hey bulbmogul, I'm happy for you to afford all those very nice lights!
> 
> What you do with them is your prerogative, not what other people think you should. :sigh:
> 
> Who's money and light is it anyway? haha





Offgridled said:


> Kinda like my next door neighbor he has 2 rolls Royces parked in his driveway he leaves the windows down in one of them so his dogs has a place to sleep. Yes this is a true story...
> Who am I to judge...



But I don't agree that the Superpower is an impractical light, of all the lights I've seen on this forum this would be my first choice to have as my boat light (so far). And not to simply wow people who come on my boat. A sore wrist & forarm? Man up!! Lol. I'll take this canon over any of them. Now the light BVH is talking about is too big in my book but not this. I see a Rolls Royce as a wow car more than I see this as a wow light.




bulbmogul said:


> Your GOLD STANDARD may not be my Gold Standard...


Well the smaller would be my gold standard in many situations but this Superpower is my gold standard for others, like my boat.


----------



## Offgridled

BeastFlashlight said:


> But I don't agree that the Superpower is an impractical light, of all the lights I've seen on this forum this would be my first choice to have as my boat light (so far). And not to simply wow people who come on my boat. A sore wrist & forarm? Man up!! Lol. I'll take this canon over any of them. Now the light BVH is talking about is too big in my book but not this. I see a Rolls Royce as a wow car more than I see this as a wow light.
> 
> 
> Well the smaller would be my gold standard in many situations but this Superpower is my gold standard for others, like my boat.


I think you took me wrong what I was saying is do what you like and not to worry about what others say or think. This is a great light to own and I'm proud I have one that's all!!
I have strong hands and forearms and use this light at my cabins


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Offgridled said:


> I think you took me wrong what I was saying is do what you like and not to worry about what others say or think. This is a great light to own and I'm proud I have one that's all!!
> I have strong hands and forearms and use this light at my cabins



Oh no wasn't trying to single you out I'm just thinking out loud how the word impractical has popped up but how actually in some situations you want that huge reflector. Car camping among really nice scenery, blow up a nearby mountain or canyon, the more power the better.

Anyway...allow me to add to the pressure for Beam Shots!!!!


----------



## Offgridled

BeastFlashlight said:


> Oh no wasn't trying to single you out I'm just thinking out loud how the word impractical has popped up but how actually in some situations you want that huge reflector. Car camping among really nice scenery, blow up a nearby mountain or canyon, the more power the better.
> 
> Anyway...allow me to add to the pressure for Beam Shots!!!!


Yes very cool can't get back till snow allows as my cabins are off grid outside Yosemite. Thinking out load is good. . Ill take a few of my other throwers and get great beam shot for sure.



images hosting


----------



## wimmer21

Sorry for being so aggressive earlier guys. Jerry was very good to me when I was looking at the LX70 Superpower. He took the time to call me personally when he heard, and shared every detail and gave the best advice he had. The bulbmogul is one-of-a-kind and he's ok by me. 



Offgridled said:


> I think you took me wrong what I was saying is do what you like and not to worry about what others say or think. This is a great light to own and I'm proud I have one that's all!!
> I have strong hands and forearms and use this light at my cabins



I am shocked to say the least. Congrats my friend!


----------



## Edog006

I am likely to pull the trigger on a LX70 Superpower very soon. I have 'justified' its use as I am on a serach & resuce team. It will be good to let families know they have the maximum portable lumens being use to find their loved ones!


----------



## staticx57

That's the spirit!


----------



## XeRay

Edog006 said:


> I am likely to pull the trigger on a LX70 Superpower very soon. I have 'justified' its use as I am on a serach & resuce team. It will be good to let families know they have the maximum portable lumens being use to find their loved ones!



The lumens for the LX70 (also XeVision USA XV-LX70) are BOTH identical to the lumens for the LX70-SP. All 3 are about 7500 lumens using the high output setting. 

Edog006 - Private message sent to you, look at your notifications.


----------



## LED1982

Is there anyone out there who sells a soft diffuser, and that yellow fog filter for the Superpower? Like the one that you can get with the smaller sized option. If not, do you think with all of these mod guys in here that they would be easy things to get custom made? Do you have any filters bulbmogul?


----------



## tab665

i saw this thread bumped back near the top and I assumed someone had put up some beam shots!!! only to see a lot of sore feeling being thrown around. I agree that it would be nice to know the lux numbers between the two LX70 models (regular vs super). comparing lights with other brands and manufacturers is not a sin unless its in a sales thread.



wimmer21 said:


> Hahaha really? Have you ever changed your mind?
> 
> How bout everyone stay out of Jerry's thread unless you have something constructive to say... and cut out all the bull crap.



I don't know where to begin with you criticizing someone for going off topic.


----------



## LED1982

For anyone interested in the Lemax LX70 Superpower it is 25% off just until the end of this week. I just sent my Paypal and it was $2,110.37 USD shipped!!

...and as a side note I had it sent to you Dan for the upgrade.

Now my mission will be a diffuser to fit this monster. I find it hard to believe that it can't be done.


----------



## hahoo

LED1982 said:


> For anyone interested in the Lemax LX70 Superpower it is 25% off just until the end of this week. I just sent my Paypal and it was $2,110.37 USD shipped!!
> 
> ...and as a side note I had it sent to you Dan for the upgrade.
> 
> Now my mission will be a diffuser to fit this monster. I find it hard to believe that it can't be done.



i curse you sir, every other breath for posting this sale....
i need this light like a hole in the head
but yet, i am SERIOUSLY thinking about getting one at this price :naughty:
in all seriousness, i wish i would of never seen this at all :laughing::laughing:
and ps, just kidding on line 1


----------



## LED1982

Imagine my surprise when the first time I've ever gotten the impulse to email about some of these monster HIDs it just happened to be on sale for one week! I cursed myself it put the pressure on me, I might be able to say I would have just kicked tires for a very long time if it wasn't for that. Then XeVision was kind enough to offer me that first man in the door upgrade discount and I was in full blown acceptance mode after that lol.


----------



## Offgridled

Congrats you will be impressed. Trust me


----------



## LED1982

Offgridled said:


> Congrats you will be impressed. Trust me


 
Thanks! I am almost in denial, I'm going to receive something that throws 7500 lumens 4250 meters for an hour and 40 minutes with zero stepdown lol seriously!? And although I have no clue what the beam will look like I'm really liking the listed light temperature of 4250K!

Since a temp of 4250K is warm, does that mean that it will not be excruciatingly blinding if you accidentally shine it on people and they look up at it for a split second? That would be the best of both worlds, to have massive throw combined with minimizing the blinding hazard.


----------



## hahoo

LED1982 said:


> Thanks! I am almost in denial, I'm going to receive something that throws 7500 lumens 4250 meters for an hour and 40 minutes with zero stepdown lol seriously!? And although I have no clue what the beam will look like I'm really liking the listed light temperature of 4250K!
> 
> Since a temp of 4250K is warm, does that mean that it will not be excruciatingly blinding if you accidentally shine it on people and they look up at it for a split second? That would be the best of both worlds, to have massive throw combined with minimizing the blinding hazard.



sey to tell you this, but, you will still seriously blind every pupil within 1000 meters, even if it hits them for a millisecond with this light
i would be pissed off if it were me, and it didnt


----------



## LED1982

hahoo said:


> sey to tell you this, but, you will still seriously blind every pupil within 1000 meters, even if it hits them for a millisecond with this light
> i would be pissed off if it were me, and it didnt



I'm not a search & rescue guy, but it was kind of a thought I had about search & rescue. Some call these high powered HIDs ideal for S&R, well eventually the end goal is to spot the missing person (shine light on them). That's why I was wondering if color temp was designed to be less excruciating on the eyes.


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> I think you took me wrong what I was saying is do what you like and not to worry about what others say or think. This is a great light to own and I'm proud I have one that's all!!
> I have strong hands and forearms and use this light at my cabins



congrats og..


----------



## wimmer21

tab665 said:


> I don't know where to begin with you criticizing someone for going off topic.



I was sticking up for bulbmogul, who I thought was being made fun of. I apologized for my aggression and attempted to explain myself in post #117. 

So I go "off-topic" a lot, eh? Hmm... I'll have to watch that.


----------



## Edog006

Got my Lemax LX70 SP today and it is sitting next to me with the battery charging. The thing is massive and the case itself is the size borderline checked luggage. Which is awesome... Hoping this thing i'll be able to test out soon with some iphone 6s beamshots (sorry all i've got). It is also raining insane here (unusually in NorCal) so I'll likely have to wait a day or two.


----------



## wimmer21

Edog006 said:


> Got my Lemax LX70 SP today and it is sitting next to me with the battery charging. The thing is massive and the case itself is the size borderline checked luggage. Which is awesome... Hoping this thing i'll be able to test out soon with some iphone 6s beamshots (sorry all i've got). It is also raining insane here (unusually in NorCal) so I'll likely have to wait a day or two.



Congratulations Edog! What an amazing thrower you have! Looking forward to your beam shots!!!

I don't know if you're married or have a GF, but if so I expect she'll appreciate the added muscle to your forearm and biceps. ;-) Maybe switch up from time-to-time so you don't end up with Rafa Nadal arms.


----------



## Magio

Congrats. Definitely interested in the pics!


----------



## LED1982

Edog006 said:


> Got my Lemax LX70 SP today and it is sitting next to me with the battery charging. The thing is massive and the case itself is the size borderline checked luggage. Which is awesome... Hoping this thing i'll be able to test out soon with some iphone 6s beamshots (sorry all i've got). It is also raining insane here (unusually in NorCal) so I'll likely have to wait a day or two.



That's awesome! Did the 25% off deal push you over, or would you have got one anyway?


----------



## richbuff

Nice catch! I look up to people who do not hesitate to select salient points on the power/performance continuum, even as the continuum extends to higher performance. 

I await your further posts!


----------



## Offgridled

Pics pics pics congrats!!


----------



## wimmer21

OG just texted me a beam shot from his LX70S. It's impressive, but something's familiar about it. Hmm.... oh yeah I think it's the schoolhouse he attended as a boy.


----------



## wimmer21

^^^Stayed on topic


----------



## tab665

Im perfectly fine with you posting "^^^stayed on topic" if its preceded by a beam shot!!! awesome shot OG!!!


----------



## wimmer21

That's Petr's beam shot.


----------



## hahoo

tab665 said:


> Im perfectly fine with you posting "^^^stayed on topic" if its preceded by a beam shot!!! awesome shot OG!!!




that beamshots from the lemax website....


----------



## richbuff

hahoo said:


> that beamshots from the lemax website....


I thuquing fought so. Thanks for confirming. 

Well, anyway, I don't think that the next big LED thing after Acebeam X65 exists. I think that the next big thing after X65 is HID. I know how much quality I want, all I have to do is decide how much size and weight, to get the throw that I want. 

One of those eternal questions. Waves or babes? Bullets or doughnuts? Five pounds/2,300 meters, or eight pounds/4,250 meters? I know. Both. All six.


----------



## wimmer21

Petr is Lemax. You guys are catching on!


----------



## LED1982

richbuff said:


> Well, anyway, I don't think that the next big LED thing after Acebeam X65 exists. I think that the next big thing after X65 is HID.



Although the next big thing in LED kept topping itself we haven't been able to get away from the heat. Haven't received my light yet but it's gonna feel so nice to know that heat and step downs are non-factors, simply battery life alone. XeRay even told me that there are no nonsense rules to follow like waiting 10 seconds before turning light back on, pretty much use it like you would an LED it was designed with hot restrike capability. Durability? They are built to be mounted on 50 caliber machine guns, enough said about durability.



richbuff said:


> I know how much quality I want, all I have to do is decide how much size and weight, to get the throw that I want.
> 
> One of those eternal questions. Waves or babes? Bullets or doughnuts? Five pounds/2,300 meters, or eight pounds/4,250 meters?



In the end I said to myself look, my grandmother works out with 10 pound dumbbells.


----------



## wimmer21

^^^ haha no doubt, and it's not like you're gonna carry it around all night in one hand anyway. Definitely one of the most unbelievable lights on the market today. Congrats!

Fyi the beam shot from the Lemax site that I posted earlier is one of the best beam shots I've ever seen.


----------



## bulbmogul

Being in SE Asia for the entire winter on a Indian Ocean Island myself, will promise to post some type of beam shots from my HID's when we get back home to the USA..Been following my thread from my place here but did not carry any of these throwers with me as was no need. Only things i brought were 2 Lupine Betty 5000 Lumen LED Lights along with my Betty R 5000 Lumen headlamp for my road bike. (Bicycle) Glad to see others stepping up to the plate and buying this lovely light from Petr..


----------



## XeRay

LED1982 said:


> In the end I said to myself look, my grandmother works out with 10 pound dumbbells.



Well, you are getting (wanting) one of our standard shoulder carry straps with your Super Power XV-LX70-SP upgrade from XeVision. A shoulder strap comes standard with all of our XV light packages. 
It's not even offered as an option with the Super Power. 
With an 8.2 lb light you will need and want it, for any extended carrying. Also the security issue, to eliminate the possibility of dropping the light and scratching the anodizing on some boulders etc. 
If you care about perfect cosmetic condition, you will want a strap to prevent inadvertent drops.
For lights intended for diving we include a Lanyard provision for the wrist (a hole in the end of our handle for the lanyard) Note: the SP is only rated to 2 meters, not a dive light. The other models are rated to 50 meters.
Shortening the adjustable strap you can hold it with your body to aim it, not only your hand.
*The balance and size is nothing like a 10 lb dumbbell, that would be too easy.*


----------



## LED1982

So true, we were both so baffled that there was no shoulder strap included, first thing I always do when I get a new cell phone is buy a drop proof, water proof case! For any friends or family of mine who may wanna use my light there will definitely be an ALWAYS with shoulder strap rule imposed lol!


----------



## Offgridled

LED1982 said:


> So true, we were both so baffled that there was no shoulder strap included, first thing I always do when I get a new cell phone is buy a drop proof, water proof case! For any friends or family of mine who may wanna use my light there will definitely be an ALWAYS with shoulder strap rule imposed lol!


+1 this definitely needs a shoulder strap.


----------



## ven

Shoulder straps....................you guys need to man up some!!!






pfffft





For this pic i thought a light called the Fairy was appropriate 




Congrats guys on an amazing beast!!! WOW beam pics are a must!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Shoulder straps....................you guys need to man up some!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this pic i thought a light called the Fairy was appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys on an amazing beast!!! WOW beam pics are a must!


Priceless::::


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> That's Petr's beam shot.


I never posted that beam shot . That's mine and wimmers joke. We are friends if you guys didn't know. That's why we pick on each other all in fun.


----------



## hahoo

Offgridled said:


> I never posted that beam shot . That's mine and wimmers joke. We are friends if you guys didn't know. That's why we pick on each other all in fun.




we know


----------



## Offgridled

hahoo said:


> we know


Cool. I think tab665 took it wrong and that's never our objective. Just playing...


----------



## wimmer21

JUST SO EVERYONE IS VERY CLEAR... OG DOES NOT HAVE AN LX70 SUPERPOWER. THAT WAS ONLY A JOKE... AND NEITHER HE NOR I HAVE ANY PLANS TO OPEN A SALES THREAD IN HOPES OF SCAMMING ANYONE OUT OF ANYTHING.

I'm not going to go in detail about how an innocent joke turned into an ugly series of PMs from tab665 ... because I'm thoroughly pissed off right now. Just let this end now.


----------



## XeRay

Offgridled said:


> This is a great light to own and I'm proud I have one that's all!! I have strong hands and forearms and use this light at my cabins





wimmer21 said:


> JUST SO EVERYONE IS VERY CLEAR... OG DOES NOT HAVE AN LX70 SUPERPOWER. THAT WAS ONLY A JOKE... AND NEITHER HE NOR I HAVE ANY PLANS TO OPEN A SALES THREAD IN HOPES OF SCAMMING ANYONE OUT OF ANYTHING.



So OG's initial post above claiming he had and uses one, was all part of a "Joke" ?


----------



## Offgridled

It was joke to wimmer because I was looking into buying one from a third party. This has all been taken out of hand.


----------



## wimmer21

Just so I understand. And then I will never make another post in this thread again. I can't even imagine what Jerry thinks about all this, and I'm very embarrassed about it, bulb.

OG... so what I'm understanding is that you wrote about "being proud to have one" as a prank on ME?... because you knew that I've wanted an LX70 Superpower so badly, and you were just pretending to have one in order to mess with me a little? And then afterwards when I tried to play along, by posting the obvious Lemax beam shot, this all spiraled out of control? I think I have it right but correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway it would've/should've been a good prank on me... sometimes things just get messed up I suppose.

Goodbye forever, LX70 Superpower thread. 

Your pal,
Steve


----------



## Offgridled

It's all in good play. People blew this way out of proportion over a flashlight.


----------



## bulbmogul

Offgridled said:


> It's all in good play. People blew this way out of proportion over a flashlight.


Well @ USD$3000.00 (WHAT I PAID) me thinking its just a "Little" more then a flashlight..! To me just a flashlight is something you buy at Wal Mart for $15.00 and is rated at 40,000 Lumens..


----------



## Offgridled

bulbmogul said:


> Well @ USD$3000.00 (WHAT I PAID) me thinking its just a "Little" more then a flashlight..! To me just a flashlight is something you buy at Wal Mart for $15.00 and is rated at 40,000 Lumens..


Yes I meant it as a general comment. Not in a bad way. I love this light and would love to have one. You have amazing lights that's for sure!!


----------



## bulbmogul

Offgridled said:


> Yes I meant it as a general comment. Not in a bad way. I love this light and would love to have one. You have amazing lights that's for sure!!


 Oh thats ok.. I recommend if your out on the fence about buying one, buy it as they are quite pleasure to own and play with.. It is a beast but has a very huge "WOW FACTOR" about it..


----------



## bulbmogul

LED1982 said:


> For anyone interested in the Lemax LX70 Superpower it is 25% off just until the end of this week. I just sent my Paypal and it was $2,110.37 USD shipped!!
> 
> ...and as a side note I had it sent to you Dan for the upgrade.
> 
> Now my mission will be a diffuser to fit this monster. I find it hard to believe that it can't be done.



Any update on the arrival of your new Superpower to the States yet..? Pictures please...


----------



## LED1982

bulbmogul said:


> Any update on the arrival of your new Superpower to the States yet..? Pictures please...



In the States, yes, upgrade complete, yes! The question of whether or not it will make a pit stop with one of CPF's finest for some type of review/beamshots/comparison, still pending but will have a definite answer very shortly. It has been a question of availability of a specific good location, and that availability of location was up to a 3rd individual. My only wish is that the person who might do the review/beamshots only do it if he considers it fun to do so!!! I get a strange feeling that some people in here consider it fun to play around with flashlights haha, can't wait to play with this bad boy every time I go car camping from now on!


----------



## hahoo

LED1982 said:


> In the States, yes, upgrade complete, yes! The question of whether or not it will make a pit stop with one of CPF's finest for some type of review/beamshots/comparison, still pending but will have a definite answer very shortly. It has been a question of availability of a specific good location, and that availability of location was up to a 3rd individual. My only wish is that the person who might do the review/beamshots only do it if he considers it fun to do so!!! I get a strange feeling that some people in here consider it fun to play around with flashlights haha, can't wait to play with this bad boy every time I go car camping from now on!




you should get a decent camera if you dont already have one and do your own testing
no way, i would send a light that cost over 2 grand to a stranger, and have him mess with it for days on end
what will you do if he drops it and bust in in a million pieces?
no way for me........:shakehead


----------



## LED1982

hahoo said:


> you should get a decent camera if you dont already have one and do your own testing
> no way, i would send a light that cost over 2 grand to a stranger, and have him mess with it for days on end
> what will you do if he drops it and bust in in a million pieces?
> no way for me........:shakehead



Oh no please don't tap into my weakness which is that I am off the charts superstitious! UGH this post sounds like the kiss of death!!! Big time negative energy! My list of reviewers that I'd agreed to was only 2 names long, I wasn't looking for a yes reply from any random ham and egger.

Edit, I'm back! Unbelievable, the moment I clicked Submit for my reply my entire computer crashed, WOW!


----------



## XeRay

LED1982 said:


> In the States, yes, upgrade complete, yes! The question of whether or not it will make a pit stop with one of CPF's finest for some type of review/beamshots/comparison, still pending but will have a definite answer very shortly. It has been a question of availability of a specific good location, and that availability of location was up to a 3rd individual.



It's time to announce what has only been alluded to, until NOW. BVH (a great guy and highly respected CPF member, I have known for more than 11 years) has been very gracious and agree to do a review etc. of the Super Power and comparison between the XV-LX70 (standard) and the XV-LX70 Superpower. Because both units have our (XeVision) ballast, bulb and igniter, we placed the XV prefix on the front of both model numbers. Both units have our "Light engines" inside ( "XeVision Inside" ). We need to also thank FroggyTaco for assisting BVH and with providing access to a long range testing site. The efforts of both these gentlemen is greatly appreciated. Both lights will be delivered to BVH by Monday March 6th. We also thank LED1982 for suggesting this test/review in the first place, without him, none of this would be possible. I am sure he is "chomping at the bit" to have the light in his hands, but he has patiently delayed his personal needs and gratification by putting the review ahead of his own desires. A very selfless act I would say, on his part.


----------



## Bdm82

XeRay said:


> It's time to announce what has only been alluded to, until NOW. BVH (a great guy and highly respected CPF member, I have known for more than 11 years) has been very gracious and agree to do a review etc. of the Super Power and comparison between the XV-LX70 (standard) and the XV-LX70 Superpower. Because both units have our (XeVision) ballast, bulb and igniter, we placed the XV prefix on the front of both model numbers. Both units have our "Light engines" inside ( "XeVision Inside" ). We need to also thank FroggyTaco for assisting BVH and with providing access to a long range testing site. The efforts of both these gentlemen is greatly appreciated. Both lights will be delivered to BVH by Monday March 6th. We also thank LED1982 for suggesting this test/review in the first place, without him, none of this would be possible. I am sure he is "chomping at the bit" to have the light in his hands, but he has patiently delayed his personal needs and gratification by putting the review ahead of his own desires. A very selfless act I would say, on his part.


That's awesome. 
Good work to XeRay, BVH, FroggyTaco, and LED1982. This will be a fun review to read in a couple weeks.


----------



## richbuff

I, and many others, I am sure, eagerly await this extremely important and valuable review. Thank you, everyone, for making it happen. I eagerly await the privilege of digesting this review.


----------



## sledhead

Great news, great folks, great effort! :thumbsup: Much appreciated.


----------



## LED1982

XeRay said:


> BVH (a great guy and highly respected CPF member, I have known for more than 11 years) has been very gracious and agree to do a review etc. of the Super Power and comparison between the XV-LX70 (standard) and the XV-LX70 Superpower...We need to also thank FroggyTaco for assisting BVH and with providing access to a long range testing site. The efforts of both these gentlemen is greatly appreciated...We also thank LED1982 for suggesting this test/review in the first place, without him, none of this would be possible...



What's this?? No praise for Dan the Man!!?? What a humble post by the workhorse behind both lights!! Yeah I've eyed both lights up for a pretty long time I'm glad I was able to nudge you guys into setting up a nice comparison review. The whole time that I spent considering the purchase of one I was always a little bummed out that such a review didn't exist, I thought it would be cool if there was an appetizer for the next guy who was in my shoes considering one lol.


----------



## XeRay

Perhaps we should start a new thread for this, thoughts ?


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Perhaps we should start a new thread for this, thoughts ?


Yes i would agree this very much..Great Idea and thanks in advance


----------



## LED1982

XeRay said:


> Perhaps we should start a new thread for this, thoughts ?


Good idea we have drifted too far off topic, sorry bulbmogul


----------



## XeRay

LED1982 said:


> Good idea we have drifted too far off topic, sorry bulbmogul



I don't think we have drifted off topic at all, however I think it is significant enough to deserves its own thread.


----------



## bulbmogul

No need for Shoulder Strap for mine..! Happy with it just as is..


----------



## hahoo

bulbmogul said:


> No need for Shoulder Strap for mine..! Happy with it just as is..




yeah them shelf queens dont look right with straps
lol ! jk mr bulb...you should seriously get out and get us some beamshots with your high powered lineup someday, that would be nice to see:thumbsup:


----------



## bulbmogul

hahoo said:


> yeah them shelf queens dont look right with straps
> lol ! jk mr bulb...you should seriously get out and get us some beamshots with your high powered lineup someday, that would be nice to see:thumbsup:


 I think BEAM SHOTS were already provided by the experts on this page and its best to leave them up to them. I can say all 3 of my lights are quite bright and worthy of owning..


----------



## Offgridled

bulbmogul said:


> I think BEAM SHOTS were already provided by the experts on this page and its best to leave them up to them. I can say all 3 of my lights are quite bright and worthy of owning..


+1 the beamshots were incredible and I'm looking forward to make the 2 1/2 hours drive with my puppy and girlfriend to see them in person next time they do it) good times are coming. Bulb you have amazing lights for sure my friend!!! [emoji106]


----------



## bulbmogul

Offgridled said:


> +1 the beamshots were incredible and I'm looking forward to make the 2 1/2 hours drive with my puppy and girlfriend to see them in person next time they do it) good times are coming. Bulb you have amazing lights for sure my friend!!! [emoji106]


 Looking forward to adding another HID of this caliber to my modest fleet this year as i have not bought any in some time..


----------



## Offgridled

bulbmogul said:


> Looking forward to adding another HID of this caliber to my modest fleet this year as i have not bought any in some time..


Exciting news do share when you get it


----------



## bulbmogul

Offgridled said:


> Exciting news do share when you get it




Still looking for a new "TOY" but nothing released yet from anybody in the caliber I am looking for.. Currious if SUREFIRE is coming out with a new HID Light..?


----------



## chartmarker

I'm very interested in a Lemax LX50 ll light because it's smaller and lighter and will meet our needs better for the trails we ride, but Lemax sent me a email today with a special offer on their LX 70 Superpower. It's a limited supply offer. Just a heads up. I'm hopeful that they have the special offer on their smaller lights soon.


----------



## kj2

Received that email too. 30% off is nice, but total price is still to much for me (and for most of us..)


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> Received that email too. 30% off is nice, but total price is still to much for me (and for most of us..)




There is plenty of budget knock off chinese stuff floating around on amazon for everyones tastes...You want good stuff, you are going to have to pay..


----------



## kj2

bulbmogul said:


> There is plenty of budget knock off chinese stuff floating around on amazon for everyones tastes...You want good stuff, you are going to have to pay..


That's true. But I don't have 2k laying around for a light


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> I'm very interested in a Lemax LX50 ll light because it's smaller and lighter and will meet our needs better for the trails we ride, but Lemax sent me a email today with a special offer on their LX 70 Superpower. It's a limited supply offer. Just a heads up. I'm hopeful that they have the special offer on their smaller lights soon.



Lemax has never done any special pricing on the std units, I don't believe they ever will. Those sell more consistently to industry etc., the super powers are mostly sold to Flashaholics.
We sell the XeVision version XV-LX50, XV-LX50-II and the XV-LX70. 

PS: I eat those words now, it appears they have now, 09/14/17


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Lemax has never done any special pricing on the std units, I don't believe they ever will. Those sell more consistently to industry etc., the super powers are mostly sold to Flashaholics.
> We sell the XeVision version XV-LX50, XV-LX50-II and the XV-LX70.


----------



## chartmarker

I missed the 25 percent off sale they had earlier this year on the LX 50 ll.


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> I missed the 25 percent off sale they had earlier this year on the LX 50 ll.



That was an LX70 Superpower sale.


----------



## hahoo

bulbmogul said:


> There is plenty of budget knock off chinese stuff floating around on amazon for everyones tastes...You want good stuff, you are going to have to pay..


----------



## hahoo

kj2 said:


> Received that email too. 30% off is nice, but total price is still to much for me (and for most of us..)


same here got the email
2 grand is still too much
cut that in half i might consider it


----------



## bulbmogul

hahoo said:


> same here got the email
> 2 grand is still too much
> cut that in half i might consider it



I bet that if you ask them to sell you one for 50% off plus free next day air shipping plus 2 extra free batteries plus a free case, he may well just take you up on it...!


----------



## kj2

Did receive an email for them today, that all of their models are on discount now. Limited offer. 
LX70 SUPERPOWER with 30% discount (2051 USD). 
LX70 with 30% discount (1376 USD).
LX50II with 30% discount (1251 USD).


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> I missed the 25 percent off sale they had earlier this year on the LX 50 ll.



You better jump on that new deal now while you can.


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> Did receive an email for them today, that all of their models are on discount now. Limited offer.
> LX70 SUPERPOWER with 30% discount (2051 USD).
> LX70 with 30% discount (1376 USD).
> LX50II with 30% discount (1251 USD).



I was offered the very same offers you were as I am sure everyone was. Even with all these blowout barn burning sales, no one is buying them..


----------



## kj2

bulbmogul said:


> I was offered the very same offers you were as I am sure everyone was. Even with all these blowout barn burning sales, no one is buying them..


Did some comparison and with this discount, the LX70 is cheaper than the Polarion PH50 that a local dealer here offers. And the Lemax has more throw.


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> Did some comparison and with this discount, the LX70 is cheaper than the Polarion PH50 that a local dealer here offers. And the Lemax has more throw.


 Well you better "SNAG" you one while they are on sale....! One can never have to many of these lights..


----------



## chartmarker

I'm buying, I know a good deal when I see it. Plus a dam good light.


----------



## chartmarker

Placed my order on Thursday and wired the payment Friday so hope to see my Lemax LX50ll next week, should really help us out on the dark desert trails on our rides.


----------



## sledhead

No doubt it will. Had the LX70 out this weekend at FCW-13 event......outstanding on all fronts! Ordered the optional diffusor and it works amazingly well.

Keep us in the loop!


----------



## chartmarker

What did the diffuser cost?, if you don't mind me asking. I hope to get tracking info. tomorrow on mine.


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> Placed my order on Thursday and wired the payment Friday so hope to see my Lemax LX50ll next week, should really help us out on the dark desert trails on our rides.



Let us know if you want to upgrade that light from 35/50 to 50/70, it can be done easily.
It would remain smaller (head) and lighter as you prefer but the output would be greatly increased.
You would get the same run times as the LX70 since the batteries are the same used for both.
140/100 minutes (50/70) vs 200/140 minutes (35/50) runtimes.


----------



## The_Driver

That is a very interesting option!
How does it cope with the heat at 70W?


----------



## XeRay

The_Driver said:


> That is a very interesting option! How does it cope with the heat at 70W?



We have multiple vertical "pockets" in our aluminum CNC machined case for our sectionalized PCB and the round shaped "mother board" control PCB board, you can see in the below photos. All of the "hotter" PCB components are very close (tight tolerance) to the large thermal aluminum heatsink mass in the vertical pockets and potted with thermal transfer potting as well. Our ballast is about 92% efficient, the best efficiency in the industry. Our hottest components are also closest to the outside edge of the ballast housing. All of this was done to optimize ballast performance and durability in the harshest conditions to meet very demanding Military and Aviation performance expectations.

The Lemax large heat sinking fins are way over engineered (a very good thing), so it's not a problem to use OUR 50/70 ballast in the LX50-2. ONLY our XeVision proprietary ballast is made this way and is much more expensive to manufacture. The heat transfer to the outside of the case is very very efficient, compared to other ballasts that are only potted and in a thin wall (very inexpensive) low mass metal ring (cylinder), open on both ends and at most a thin metal bottom plate (disc) on some competitors.
We don't depend purely on thermal transfer potting to absorb and move heat to the metal case of the ballast and out to the searchlight exterior. We also use premium grade thermal transfer paste at the ballast aluminum case diameter to searchlight interface, others often use no thermal paste at all which is not conducive to efficient heat transfer to the searchlight body. We optimize every factor in our ballast design. http://www.xevision.com/images/XePuck%E2%84%A22%20combi%20450.png




http://www.xevision.com/images/XV8C 2 bottom view 450.png


----------



## chartmarker

That is indeed a interesting option, I don't have the new light yet. I now know I have options. Can't wait to see how it compares to my UDR.


----------



## BVH

Love to see very technical info like this, Dan. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sledhead

chartmarker said:


> That is indeed a interesting option, I don't have the new light yet. I now know I have options. Can't wait to see how it compares to my UDR.



I have a UDR Dominator and love it......however the LX70 out performed it as expected...the LX50 will also.


----------



## sledhead

XeRay said:


> Let us know if you want to upgrade that light from 35/50 to 50/70, it can be done easily.
> It would remain smaller (head) and lighter as you prefer but the output would be greatly increased.
> You would get the same run times as the LX70 since the batteries are the same used for both.
> 140/100 minutes (50/70) vs 200/140 minutes (35/50) runtimes.



This is a fantastic option. *Karlthev * and I had the opportunity to do some beamshots and comparisons between sveral HID's and LED throwers last weekend...ie: Polarion PH50, Abyss, Maxabeam, UDR, Deft, a few others and my LX70. All I can say is the LX70 at 70 Watts is a stunner. Hopefully I'll get over the PhotoBucket debacle and be able to post some pics soon. iPhone pics but they came out pretty good.


----------



## karlthev

Yeah, yeah, I'll admit, Sandy got me! Hail King Sandy! I might have had the edge on shear throw with the Maxabeam on pinpoint beam but, we"d really have needed a pair of binoculars to see what was being illuminated at the end point of the beam....although we could readily see the bugs between the head origin and the point focus! The LX70 just "dusted" the Polarion PH50 and the Abyss. Sandy was doing his level best to get the beamshots, side by side but, the camera (cellphone) wanted to adjust to the intensity of the LX70 and not the lesser performance beams. This was most evident with the Maxabeam where we couldn't see the Maxabeam beam (is that redundant?) by the LX70. 



Karlthev


----------



## chartmarker

Got my new Lemax LX50ll today. Here's a pic next to my UDR.


----------



## Nativetexan

chartmarker said:


> Got my new Lemax LX50ll today. Here's a pic next to my UDR.
> View attachment 6328



Congratulations on your new HID....you now have an awesome pair of lights!


----------



## sledhead

chartmarker said:


> Got my new Lemax LX50ll today. Here's a pic next to my UDR.
> View attachment 6328



Charge that baby up and let us know what you think. Lemax has shipping down to an art.


----------



## chartmarker

Dan how can I get more information from you about the upgrade for my LX50ii you mentioned ?


----------



## karlthev

Thought this had posted before but...

Get in touch with Dan at Xe Vision in Ogden, Utah. "Dan" is the individual to speak to.



Karl


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> Dan how can I get more information from you about the upgrade for my LX50ii you mentioned ?



PM sent


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> Dan how can I get more information from you about the upgrade for my LX50ii you mentioned ?



I sent a PM to you some time ago. 
you can find our website at www.XeVision.com and contact information there (801)622-7000
There are a few "options" in making the upgrade.
You could just upgrade the ballast and not the bulb (bulb/igniter assby). The ballast controls bulb wattage in HID, not the bulb as with halogen.
You could upgrade to a higher rated wattage bulb (longer useful bulb life and better lumens maintenance) now or later. 2 piece bulb / igniter assembly.
It just depends how much you use the light and how much you want to spend now.

Dan


----------



## wimmer21

Anyone ever figure out the candela for the Superpower? Somewhere around 2M cd maybe?


----------



## IlluminatedOne

wimmer21 said:


> Anyone ever figure out the candela for the Superpower? Somewhere around 2M cd maybe?



I think it was something like 4M+ CD based off the 4250m FL1 range stated, but cannot remember if someone has actually measured the lux.


----------



## The_Driver

wimmer21 said:


> Anyone ever figure out the candela for the Superpower? Somewhere around 2M cd maybe?



It produces a constant 4.5Mcd.
The standard LX-70 does 1.3Mcd (it's much more compact).


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks guys!


----------



## wimmer21

I gotta have one. But I'm gonna wait for the upgraded LX100 Superpower. C'mon Petr! :laughing:


----------



## Magio

100watt UHP lamp maybe?


----------



## The_Driver

There is nothing they can do which would substantially increase performance. I guess they could ar-coate the lens for an extra 5-6% output.


UHP bulbs can't be used in a production light. Also they would have a much slower startup and reduce runtime or brightness (they are less efficient).

A more powerful metal halide bulb would be possible, but again less runtime and much slower startup.


----------



## XeRay

The_Driver said:


> There is nothing they can do which would substantially increase performance. I guess they could ar-coate the lens for an extra 5-6% output.
> UHP bulbs can't be used in a production light. Also they would have a much slower startup and reduce runtime or brightness (they are less efficient).
> 
> A more powerful metal halide bulb would be possible, but again less runtime and much slower startup.



He is 100% correct on all points 100 watt is not really possible. the limiting factor is, THERE ARE NO QUALITY BULBS for THIS PARTICULAR HID TECHNOLOGY beyond the "FATBOY" DL50, the max it can or should be considered to be run at is somewhere between 80 and 85 *bulb* watts, TBD by Xevision which it could or would be (80 or 85) if we were to proceed with the below project.

The only thing left to push this technology to its final edge, and only we (XeVision) can and could do to create the LX70 Superpower "Ultra" ( with a custom new ballast, different bulb and our igniters ) , is push a DL50 "fatboy" bulb to 80 or 85 watts (a 10 bulb watt increase adding maybe 1200 (80w) - 1900 (85w) additional Lumens), we don't see a "real" market for it though. 
We don't see a real (100's of units) market for even the standard 50/70 Superpower, so we never sold it.
The "Ultra" Superpower we could call it, might sell 10 to 20 units worldwide for a few hardcore flashaholics, with lots of money to spend. Maybe $3,500 to $4,000 with a prebuy group buy only 1 or 2 runs limited edition.
Not sure at this point if the low end would stay 50W or move up to say 60W.
Lets see how much activity we get here on this idea. If enough serious interest, we could consider to offer a very limited edition for it.
Whoever wants to take the ball and run with it to "test the waters", make a new Thread "*XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*". Copy and paste ONLY this ENTIRE post Including, The_Driver's comment shown here.


----------



## wimmer21

So U.S. customers interested in the Superpower still have to purchase from Lemax. I didn't realize XeVision doesn't sell that version... I just check the website. 

My comment about waiting for the LX100 was in jest.


----------



## XeRay

wimmer21 said:


> So U.S. customers interested in the Superpower still have to purchase from Lemax. I didn't realize XeVision doesn't sell that version... I just check the website.
> My comment about waiting for the LX100 was in jest.



Yes for standard Superpower units. However, if we get some committed interest on the "ULTRA" post 226 (2 above). A very special and powerful beast it would be indeed, for the most discriminating small group of elite buyers. 
We would probably limit it to 10 or 20 units total. But lets see if there is any interest for an ~ 8,800 to ~10,000 Lumens (TBD) from a Superpower "ULTRA".
The existing Superpowers are about 7600 Lumens.
To do this project we only need to make a special run of our ballasts, projected 2 to 3 months lead time.
We have the bulbs and Igniters in stock at all times.


----------



## BVH

Dan, what was the 250-Watt light going to be back a few years when you posted sort of an interest gathering post?


----------



## XeRay

BVH said:


> Dan, what was the 250-Watt light going to be back a few years when you posted sort of an interest gathering post?



Can you be more specific ?
It was going to be about 20,000 lumens or so, but the proper bulb used takes close to a minute to reach full output and starts out as bright as a "candle" for the first 30 seconds.
Not very practical in most applications.


----------



## The_Driver

Could you also put the Ultra ballast in the LX50 II? :devil:


----------



## XeRay

The_Driver said:


> Could you also put the Ultra ballast in the LX50 II? :devil:



All of these "puck" type ballasts are identical in size and function, only the internal power output settings and some internal components are different.
In theory yes, but we would never consider doing that to the LX50-II, only upgrading it to a 50/70 we will consider.
Normal 50/70 or the Superpower we will consider doing it.


----------



## XeRay

Moved to the new "Ultra" Thread


----------



## wimmer21

Anyone seen bulbmogul? I need some beam shots!


----------



## wimmer21

But seriously... I read where the Superpower had been on sale for a little over two grand a while back. I might pull the trigger on that if I could get that same deal. 

Is the Superpower as incredible as the Lemax beam pics make it seem? With 4.5m cd, I'm trying to imagine how it would look next to the BLF GT. Obviously far superior, but wondering if the human eye can truly identify that.


----------



## wimmer21

Karl, I tried several times to reply to your message but it won't send. 

Here's what I wrote...

I don't think I could afford one right now Karl. I might splurge for a Superpower if I could get one for two grand tho. Is it as incredible as it seems?


----------



## Enderman

Why not just buy a maxabeam if you can afford $2k?


----------



## wimmer21

Is maxabeam superior?


----------



## Enderman

Yeah, way more power, 12Mcd if you get the Gen 3 or I think around 6Mcd for the gen 2.
They also can be found used for around $1000 or less on occasion


----------



## BVH

The MB definitely throws a more intense but much smaller hotspot downfield. I find that the MB hotspot is bright but too small to identify a large tree at about 900 Yards. You can see that something is lit up but the spot is too small to ID what you're looking at. With the Lemax, it is not as bright but is bright enough to light up and identify that same tree, even out to 1300 Yards.


----------



## Enderman

Why not just unfocus the maxabeam a little then?
It has electronic focus if you want to change the spot size.
Are you maybe referring to less lumens from the maxabeam?


----------



## karlthev

Apologies for the overloaded mailbox, just so popular I can't keep it clean enough to receive anymore! HA!

Anyway, I own several of these "big gun" lights and try to get them out once in awhile for comparisons. BVH makes an excellent point in saying that at the distances many of these lights can cast a beam, their usefulness comes into question. There really IS a need for a pair of binoculars to get a remote idea of what is out there and, at that point, other than the testing itself and the statement "mine is bigger (brighter) than yours", there really is no justification for ownership unless you're in the National Guard or some similar military/civilian service. Gotta have our toys though! I digress....

Sledhead and I "tested" several of our lights this past Fall out at Lackawanna State Park in NE Pa. Testing/reviewing involved casting beams over and across a large lake in that same park nothing even remotely "scientific" by any means---"Hey Sandy, wadaya see waaaaaay down there now?" was stated several times. The two lights germane to part this thread were/are a LEMAX 70 and a Maxabeam, Gen II. Both of these lights had very little time on them, Sandy's LEMAX maybe an hour or so, my Maxabeam, 2-3 (?) hours----bought it several years back and take it out to dust it off so, low milage. Now, VISUALLY, there was no comparison involved between these two lights as I stated in a previous post, the LEMAX 70 cast a much longer, distant beam and, even withstanding the distance, the beam itself was much more usable in that there was some decent spread of the beam itself. Now, the LEMAX is "limited" to a fixed beam and, the Maxabeam has a variable width adjustment----the longer the cast, the smaller the area illuminated but, even so, my GenII was overpowered by Sandy's LEMAX70. 

The "target" for the tests was a concrete bridge maybe 300 yards distant and, we did encounter a significant amount of surface humidity above the lake surface so, we a had some "fog" distorting our review but, the LEMAX "beat" the Maxabeam, period. It is interesting to note that picture "documentation" of this simplified "shootout" was most deceiving---side by side, the Maxabeam light could not be seen in the photos however, we could see the beams clearly with the naked eye. Need to get Sandy to drop a few grand on some decent camera equipment I'd say!!

In the meantime, being the kid I am, I purchased a "Superpower"---from LEMAX in the old country, and, I've got Sandy beat....for now anyway. He claims at this rate he will never retire however so, I suspect he'll be contacting BVH soon to secure one of his WWII lights! I will say little about the performance of the SUPERPOWER at this point---lotsa lumens states it all. If you've got extra retirement funds to burn or are affiliated with some professional group in search and rescue, ya gotta have one!

As an aside, the SUPERPOWER is a bit of a "bear" to carry---the front end is too large to balance even with the shoulder strap is attached. I have constructed a cable-carry strap which attaches much further forward on the head of the light to attempt to balance it more evenly--works fine. The sheer size of the Superpower head however reminds me of the diameter of the afterburner on an F-18 and, with similar output....NOT a handsome light IMO .."Boy is she ugly but she shore can cook"!! Not your typical EDC unless you're the Hulk. 

Now....upgrading my Maxabeam to the Gen III is possible but, I'll have to buy a larger generator to charge up all of these battery packs when I'm in the field testing.... 

Forgive my attempts at humor folks, I know, "Karl, don't quit your day job".



Karl


----------



## XeRay

Enderman said:


> Why not just unfocus the maxabeam a little then?
> It has electronic focus if you want to change the spot size.
> Are you maybe referring to less lumens from the maxabeam?



Because, it is a weak beam, minimal throw when unfocused from the very narrow spot beam. MB is only effective when fully focused. It doesn't offer a lot of lumens for useful flexibility.


----------



## wimmer21

Karl... Great post! Thank you sir!

You shared what I needed to know. Now I need to catch a Superpower on sale.


----------



## BVH

Dan beat me to it. Even a slight de-focus significantly reduces the small intense point of light hitting the target. It only produces about 1800 Lumens if I remember correctly from what Robert at Peakbeam posted a while back - the Gen 3 version at latched High at 85 Watts. Or it may have been 1500 OTF Lumens, can't quite remember. The Gen two will be less at the lower Wattage.

But don't forget we're talking about distances where the Human eye can't resolve much anyway at night. Both lights are powerhouses at what they are designed for so both are great additions to your inventory.


----------



## karlthev

I see I didn't mention my desire for the "Ultra"!! I want one.



Karl


----------



## sledhead

Here are the beam shots that Karl mentioned.....keep in mind they are iPhone shots but .....they make the point.

Note: They are not in order....still getting the hang of posting pics. Lights are a Polarion PH50, Polarion Abyss, my LX70 in 50watt mode and then in 70watt mode. 

Next post will have a comparison between Karls Maxabeam and my Lemax LX70...I hope.

1) Abyss 2)LX70 3)PH50 4)LX70 in 50Watt mode 5) LX70


----------



## sledhead

MAXABEAM and LEMAX LX70 .......... SuperPower and SuperPower ULTRA will be added at a future date!


----------



## Enderman

Not surprising that the light with a larger head diameter and more lumens makes a brighter, thicker beam.
Of course if you want something for best usability at close range, like 1-2km or less, then the LX70S is better.
If you want the farthest possible throw, then you can't beat the maxabeam G3.


----------



## The_Driver

I have used both the LX70 and the Maxabeam Gen2 and Gen3. For practical lighting purposes in a distance of 0.5-1.5km there is no comparison. The LX70 actually allows you to find something. The second pic in post 248 demonstrates this clearly. The Maxabeam is more of a signaling device. 

The one thing that the Maxabeam does better is tint and color rendering. Xenon short-arc bulbs have almost 100CRI and a very white tint (no yellow-green etc.). Automotive HID bulbs on the other hand have 70-75CRI and the LX70 I used was a bit greenish (when using the diffusor). It does have a much lower CCT (less blue content) though which improves visibility of the lit up target.

Also the "toy factor" of the Maxabeam is a little bit higher because of the motorized focus.


----------



## sledhead

Addressing the tint.....I'd go the other way. I love the Lemax and Polarion rendering. Personal preference for sure, looks like my favorite 4000 HDS.

Wonder what the DL Fatboy bulb is........


----------



## NoNotAgain

There is a scenic overlook that I use for my test range. Distance from the parking area to the barn is 1.3 miles per Google Earth

I own gen II and gen III MaxaBeams as well as the Xeonics Night Hunter One, the Polarion PH50, the Night Reaper and a few other Xeon or short ARC lights. 

The Maxa Beam light needs optimum focusing as part of the bulb calibration process. One of the gen III MaxaBeam lights consistently out throws the other light. Same for one of the gen II lights. This gen II light out throws one of the gen III lights as it focused tighter. 

From 300-700 yards, the Xeon lights provided much more light, as they have 3 times the lumens than the MaxaBeam or the Night Hunter One. 

Beyond 800 yards, the short arc MaxaBeam and Night Hunter hit distant targets that you can't see using the Xeon lights. 

One advantage of the Night Hunter One is due to being manual focus you can get the sweet spot of focus easier than the MaxaBeam.


----------



## XeRay

sledhead said:


> Wonder what the DL Fatboy bulb is........



It is the only bulb we can recommend above 70 watts. Made by Philips maybe 15 years ago. The other bulb we use at 50 watts and above up to 70 watts is the DL50/740 also from Philips.
The "fatboy" has proven itself to handle 80-85 watts quite well, in all of our special applications.


----------



## karlthev

I've lost two posts so far, dang! 

Sandy and I didn't notice any greenish cast using the diffuser but then we were illuminating grass and greenish cast water. I'd think visually determining numerical CRI a task beyond most but then, who knows? 

"NoNotAgain" pointed out several very important aspects of the testing---that of proper focusing...am I right in using the term "collimnating"? Not properly set up, just as a high performance auto , these lights will give differing performance,in this case one "identical" light providing different lighting characteristics. 

It's certainly entertaining though testing/reviewing becomes "work" or at very least, requires good planning.



Karl


----------



## wimmer21

Not that anyone cares (LOL) but I started selling off custom lights today... getting close to that LX70S!






^^Not bad for day 1


----------



## The_Driver

I should point out that I am tint and cri "snob" and most of my collection consists of high-cri LED lights. So I might be a bit more sensitive in this regard.

Tint has nothing to do with cri. Two very different things. The CRI of 70-75 is an inherent property of automotive HID bulbs, as is the very high cri rating of Xenon short-arc bulbs (they emit a very continuous spectrum).

To me the tint was the one small downside I noticed when trying out the LX70, mainly when using the diffusor. Other than that it's great.

Regarding the Polarions being bright - the LX70 is even brighter!


----------



## sledhead

wimmer21 said:


> Not that anyone cares (LOL) but I started selling off custom lights today... getting close to that LX70S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Not bad for day 1



Stay Focused.........you're almost there!


----------



## karlthev

*"Tint has nothing to do with cri. Two very different things." *

Driver


Forgive me, my intent was not infer they were  though I'll admit, I may well be partially color blind...I just don't generally notice subtle color variations in actual use situations.....unless that is, I have two lights side by side and am casting them on white walls. Just me I guess....:shakehead..... HOWEVER...it was previously noted (I believe in this thread) that there can be variability in adjustment in the final production lights, not to even address the diffuser lens "individuality". Soooo, quite probably we're both on the same track here with Sledhead's lens providing somewhat a lesser greenish cast! 


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Just posted this on the other thread Magio..... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...otlight-shootout&highlight=Maxabeam+7.5+to+12



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

wimmer21 said:


> Anyone seen bulbmogul? I need some beam shots!




My wife and I are in Sri Lanka for the winter and will not return back home to the States till mid April..We been here since first week of December so that i can pursue my first love and passion of long distance riding on my bicycles in the HEAT and Humidity.. No beam shots yet but should do one sometime..


----------



## wimmer21

bulbmogul said:


> My wife and I are in Sri Lanka for the winter and will not return back home to the States till mid April..We been here since first week of December so that i can pursue my first love and passion of long distance riding on my bicycles in the HEAT and Humidity.. No beam shots yet but should do one sometime..



Hey enjoy, Jerry! I used to be into cycling until I got sidetracked years ago. I'm too fat to ride now.


----------



## karlthev

I (sort of) remember when the last big upgrade project blossomed into the Barn Burner years ago, it was sponsored/designed/developed and produced by XeVision years ago. I still own a copy which works as it did back then, a real champ! The now-famous Barn Burner of yore, spoken in hushed tones in back rooms of Flashaholic meeting sites world-wide to this very day, was "King of the Road" way back then, when I was still combing head vs facial hair!! Those were the days my friends when Pony Express was still the best method of sending "snail mail". The BarnBurner had few (if any) competitors and, while some CPFers were igniting newspaper with their comparatively diminutive modded maglites, those fortunate to have snagged a true to life Barn Burner were soakin' up the rays in the long Winter season, getting stellar tans in front of the beast itself! "Karl" my buddies would say, "when did you get back from Florida?", of course presuming I'd been vacationing down South as a "snowbird"! Well, I didn't want to dissolution them so I'd just smile and briefly remove my Sunglasses. Ha! 

Times have changed and, despite the considerable performance in its' day, the Barn Burner can't (forgive me!) "hold a candle" to a number of portable Suns on the market today, most notably the XeVision XeRay XV-LX70 searchlight and its brethren.They represent a VAST step into the future of lighting devices. As we reading this thread all know, the LX70 and, it's big brother, the SuperPower, are among the relatively few lamps today which have eclipsed the performance of the BarnBurner. Just as the BarnBurner was a "souped-up" version of the XeRay Search light so too will the "Ultra" be a tweaked, no holds barred, big brother version of the LX70 and Super. If you have slipped up and failed to read some of the past posts in this thread, Dan (XeRay) has given in to some pressure and spoken of this new proposed light, the "Ultra".


Thanks to Dan, we will very soon (several short months?) have the Ultra available to us! Now, HOW soon is the question. Just as new Ferrari's aren't developed on the basis of one-offs, neither will the Ultra be a single modded light for yours truly. Dan needs a bit of more concrete interest/support expressed right here to make this worthy project a "go". I missed the original BarnBurner project and finally did get one from an old (historical) CPFer, LuxLuthor. "Chuck" was kind enough to part with one of his two at the time...bless his heart! Had he not, I most likely would have had to wait years to find one and, required therapy for having to wait that long! 

I'd sure like some of you others reading this thread to realize what can be available to us in the near future--the Ultra which will, as the LX70 has become the "Barn Burner on Steroids", be the LX70 on steroids! Let Dan know your interest and, we will have him signaling us with the "Ultra" all the way from Utah, his home!

Karl

As follows, the link to the thread you wish to read!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uperpower-quot-Ultra-quot-80-or-85-Watt-(TBD)


----------



## bulbmogul

wimmer21 said:


> Hey enjoy, Jerry! I used to be into cycling until I got sidetracked years ago. I'm too fat to ride now.



I cycle over 6000 miles a year in the States my home and DUBAI in the Middle East and Sri Lanka in the winter time. I am 64 years old and still like to spin with the young guys. If you think owning a few lights is a expensive hobby, try cycling..


----------



## wimmer21

Beautiful scenery.. and I think 22 mph avg. is impressive. Thanks for sharing! Nice bike too!


----------



## bulbmogul

wimmer21 said:


> Beautiful scenery.. and I think 22 mph avg. is impressive. Thanks for sharing! Nice bike too!



Yes the speed is quite good for a 64 year old man..!  The bike is a Trek Emonda SLR8 with Full Durace and Zipp Disc Wheel Set with ceramic bearings...


----------



## karlthev

Hmmmm.....let's take these posts to the bike form....



Karl


----------



## richbuff

I'm gonna mount an X65 and a XVR.460 to my bike and take it to the Light, Gun and Bike forum.


----------



## king2penn

I'm a dealer for Lemax in Singapore so if anyone wants more pictures or performance data I have a Gen I Maxabeam I can compare it next to =)
The Lemax LX70 Superpower is literally the most powerful production searchlight in the market now


----------



## karlthev

bulbmogul said:


> Yes the speed is quite good for a 64 year old man..!  The bike is a Trek Emonda SLR8 with Full Durace and Zipp Disc Wheel Set with ceramic bearings...



One can only imagine in admiration, your other, equally impressive physical attributes...one can only wonder...:thinking:


Karl


----------



## Dmitriyrus

karlthev said:


> I (sort of) remember when the last big upgrade project blossomed into the Barn Burner years ago, it was sponsored/designed/developed and produced by XeVision years ago. I still own a copy which works as it did back then, a real champ! The now-famous Barn Burner of yore, spoken in hushed tones in back rooms of Flashaholic meeting sites world-wide to this very day, was "King of the Road" way back then, when I was still combing head vs facial hair!! Those were the days my friends when Pony Express was still the best method of sending "snail mail". The BarnBurner had few (if any) competitors and, while some CPFers were igniting newspaper with their comparatively diminutive modded maglites, those fortunate to have snagged a true to life Barn Burner were soakin' up the rays in the long Winter season, getting stellar tans in front of the beast itself! "Karl" my buddies would say, "when did you get back from Florida?", of course presuming I'd been vacationing down South as a "snowbird"! Well, I didn't want to dissolution them so I'd just smile and briefly remove my Sunglasses. Ha!
> 
> Times have changed and, despite the considerable performance in its' day, the Barn Burner can't (forgive me!) "hold a candle" to a number of portable Suns on the market today, most notably the XeVision XeRay XV-LX70 searchlight and its brethren.They represent a VAST step into the future of lighting devices. As we reading this thread all know, the LX70 and, it's big brother, the SuperPower, are among the relatively few lamps today which have eclipsed the performance of the BarnBurner. Just as the BarnBurner was a "souped-up" version of the XeRay Search light so too will the "Ultra" be a tweaked, no holds barred, big brother version of the LX70 and Super. If you have slipped up and failed to read some of the past posts in this thread, Dan (XeRay) has given in to some pressure and spoken of this new proposed light, the "Ultra".
> 
> 
> Thanks to Dan, we will very soon (several short months?) have the Ultra available to us! Now, HOW soon is the question. Just as new Ferrari's aren't developed on the basis of one-offs, neither will the Ultra be a single modded light for yours truly. Dan needs a bit of more concrete interest/support expressed right here to make this worthy project a "go". I missed the original BarnBurner project and finally did get one from an old (historical) CPFer, LuxLuthor. "Chuck" was kind enough to part with one of his two at the time...bless his heart! Had he not, I most likely would have had to wait years to find one and, required therapy for having to wait that long!
> 
> I'd sure like some of you others reading this thread to realize what can be available to us in the near future--the Ultra which will, as the LX70 has become the "Barn Burner on Steroids", be the LX70 on steroids! Let Dan know your interest and, we will have him signaling us with the "Ultra" all the way from Utah, his home!
> 
> Karl
> 
> As follows, the link to the thread you wish to read!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uperpower-quot-Ultra-quot-80-or-85-Watt-(TBD)



I subscribe to every word you say. 
I have two!!! BarnBurner. 
It's a crazy, wild and amazingly powerful light! 
It destroys, even bulldozers, even modern LED lights. Because he is not afraid of overheating. He does not have stepdown.
This is hellish light! Barnburner - it's burning!


----------



## bulbmogul

Dmitriyrus said:


> I subscribe to every word you say.
> I have two!!! BarnBurner.
> It's a crazy, wild and amazingly powerful light!
> It destroys, even bulldozers, even modern LED lights. Because he is not afraid of overheating. He does not have stepdown.
> This is hellish light! Barnburner - it's burning!



Barnburner is somehow related to the Superpower..? Interesting


----------



## karlthev

TWO Barn Burners...TWO??!!! Impossible I say, TWO copies of the same light!? Well, around these parts, not such a rare occurrence quite honestly. I always say ya just never know when the PRIMARY Barn Burner may go POOF, and then what??!! Candles, a bonfire. lightening??!! :thinking: Heck no, the SECONDARY Barn Burner of course! :twothumbs I jest of course...sort of... While I don't have (nor have ever had) TWO Barn Burners, I do have doubles...triples of some lights or at least, variations of the "same" light. :sick2: Congrats on your dual ownership of one of the classics! Thanks to the creativity of XeVision and "Dan" our contact person there, the Barn Burner was born years ago and yours and their brethren continue in faithful in service to this day, amazing all who see their performance.

Now, this leads me right to the subject matter of this thread, the LEMAX Superpower and, it's "brother" the "70" series. I'm sure we will find the same quality upgrade available through Dan at XeVision for the LEMAX lights we may or might own.Check out the thread url below.


Karl 




http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...head-(new-or-upgrade-from-your-current-light)


----------



## karlthev

Sure is bulbmogul. Contact "Dan" at XeVision or, most of the veteran members here in the know and, they can give you a bit of background education on that historical event! Then, you'll have to find one...errr, TWO in your case but, pre-owned, "USED"!! HA!



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Sure is bulbmogul. Contact "Dan" at XeVision or, most of the veteran members here in the know and, they can give you a bit of background education on that historical event! Then, you'll have to find one...errr, TWO in your case but, pre-owned, "USED"!! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



So I am a bit confused as I thought the Superpower I own is made oversea somewhere and the barnburner is made by a company here in the USA..? if that is the case then a BARBBURNER is not related at all to a Superpower LEXMAX LX70 or atleast that is how I see it..


----------



## karlthev

Ah yes bulbmogul...or should we all call you "grasshopper":devil:--an affectionate term used in a United States television show some years ago? You'll see, in time, paper diplomas can be bought but education and knowledge in contrast,is earned. It's rather amazing how many have found fine lighting devices objects of art and fail to realize they actually have "on" and "off" switches and go so far beyond just needing an occasional dusting! I guess you'll have to "earn your stripes" as we all do here. Despite your apparent early affiliation on CPF, it's equally apparent some research is in order! You'll find that research in many cases, JUST as exciting as the acquisition! "Try it, you'll like it!"

Anyway, I'd need some clarification of your use of the word "related" in your comparison of the LEMAX 70 to the Barnburner...the discussed topic (see related thread which was started a week or so ago)http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...head-(new-or-upgrade-from-your-current-light) --the modding of the LEMAX70 and Superpower--in the same concept as the Barnburner project of yore and thereby, of the same (possible) heritage. The "world is your oyster" bulbmogul! Put your considerable pocketbook away and seek the available knowledge you desire...possibly on your world-wide vacation jaunts. In time you will find what you seek "grasshopper"---flashlight NIRVANA!!!!

In short, do some clearly needed research on the forums and I know you'll discover the historical background there. 

Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Ah yes bulbmogul...or should we all call you "grasshopper":devil:--an affectionate term used in a United States television show some years ago? You'll see, in time, paper diplomas can be bought but education and knowledge in contrast,is earned. It's rather amazing how many have found fine lighting devices objects of art and fail to realize they actually have "on" and "off" switches and go so far beyond just needing an occasional dusting! I guess you'll have to "earn your stripes" as we all do here. Despite your apparent early affiliation on CPF, it's equally apparent some research is in order! You'll find that research in many cases, JUST as exciting as the acquisition! "Try it, you'll like it!"
> 
> Anyway, I'd need some clarification of your use of the word "related" in your comparison of the LEMAX 70 to the Barnburner...the discussed topic (see related thread which was started a week or so ago)http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...head-(new-or-upgrade-from-your-current-light) --the modding of the LEMAX70 and Superpower--in the same concept as the Barnburner project of yore and thereby, of the same (possible) heritage. The "world is your oyster" bulbmogul! Put your considerable pocketbook away and seek the available knowledge you desire...possibly on your world-wide vacation jaunts. In time you will find what you seek "grasshopper"---flashlight NIRVANA!!!!
> 
> In short, do some clearly needed research on the forums and I know you'll discover the historical background there.
> 
> Karl



You still are trying to push a certain company to my face when it is quite apparent that even your private message was ignored because of that. How many times in this thread will you continue to try and promote and solicite from within ..? You started your thread on the topic but yet try to include it here as often as possible. Please also note that rather one knows where the on/off switch is or how many of a particular light they may have, it should really be of no concern to you since I am the one footing the bill for what I want..I also highly suggest you not advise me on my pocketbook and what I do with it..Also please refrain from sending private messages to me in the future..


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Sure is bulbmogul. Contact "Dan" at XeVision or, most of the veteran members here in the know and, they can give you a bit of background education on that historical event! Then, you'll have to find one...errr, TWO in your case but, pre-owned, "USED"!! HA!
> 
> I think I may have mentioned to you on several occasions we never buy anything used ever..! Only NEW IN BOX with all wrappings etc..No need for me to contact anyone about something i never would have ZERO interest in..But thanks anyways..
> 
> 
> Karl


----------



## karlthev

Why jeepers bulbmogul, I do believe I may have offended your ego! So, so sorry! You inquired about the possible correlation of the two lights and, I do believe I gave you some sage advice--search the forums. Now, since you've asked so nicely, "please" not to contact you via PM, I'll be only too happy to oblige! As my mailbox shows, I did send you one PM on 3/23/2018 but, I'd not sent you any others as far as I can tell. I'm presuming you may have found that one offensive as well...might touchy it appears! I just reread it though and I THOUGHT (certainly was my intention!) it was informative. Ah well, best intentions!

I don't believe I have "pushed" any particular product. Now, I will admit I certainly have and do indicate my experiences with the lights I have purchased and, when I believe it may be useful to other members, give direction but, I don't have employ with XeVision rather have a hobby-oriented relationship with them. Bulbmogul, considering you started this thread---within which all were inasmuch invited to participate, I thought the references to Dan and XeVision were appropriate. He and his company are the only business I am aware of who have come forward in regards to possible modification of the very topic here, the LEMAX series of fine lights. Now, I could be wrong and, if I am, I'll sure say so and, become better informed....but, I don't think there are others. I know you, as well as many others "here", INCLUDING myself, collect some of these "big guns" of lighting apparatus. Many of us as well, enjoy the prospect of squeezing out every last lumen, just as would like any of our possessions performing as well as possible. I'll say, thanks for starting this thread since, after I saw it, I've followed it religiously, so to speak. I'd hoped that my creating another thread specific to the possible upgrade of the LEMAX lights might be useful and yet, not stray too far off topic. Referencing that thread provided a segway to more information. That has been accomplished. Lord only knows I wouldn't dare "force" a modification upon you, providing you a better performing light than that which you so dearly love! Providing the mod service reaches fruition, I'm sure you will still maintain comfort in a lesser-performing though still, amazing light! 

Now, please don't (see, I'm TRYING to be nice!) mis-identify this as being bragging but, I really have more dang lights than I know what to do with! Quite frankly, I should sell a big bunch of them and use the proceeds to move to Dubai! We could test our powerful lights on that runway where you were piloting your fine bicycle! We could switch off doing beamshots!!! 

Anyway, to get to my reference of "on" and "off" switches being somewhat elusive, I'll confess there are some (most ?) of my lights I haven't used in quite some time and anything more complex than a simple switch forces me back here or to an operator's manual to figure 'em out! I'll be honest as well however, I really haven't "dusted" them off though---can't see the dust in the dark doncha know!!? I suspect I'm not (completely) alone on this one.

To conclude, should I have irked you with my tongue-in-cheek humor, so be it! "Please" don't read my posts! You'll feel much better soon...I'm certain of it!

Excuse me, I've got to go, have to check the tire pressure on my Maserati!!


Karl


----------



## chartmarker

Yes Karl candlepowerforums are a great resource for information, and Dan is a good source for some of that information. I consider my lights a tool for a task I'm trying to accomplish. Nothing beats having the right tool when you need it. Asking the right questions and getting the correct information has saved me lots of money on lights and I thank the good people here for helping me. PS I'm looking for a good deal on a orange MC12 if you know of one for sale LOL.


----------



## karlthev

Goodness, an *ORANGE* MC12....I'm going to have to look that one up!  I do believe I may have misplaced it...or was it *GREEN.*... I'll go down and check my "stable" but, it's POSSIBLE it's just gathering dust, right next to the '09 Rolls...? Such a bugger getting old... If I find it, I'll letcha know...and give you a special deal on it!!:naughty:


Karl


----------



## chartmarker

It will match my orange Lemax light, and orange Rv. On a serious note, my Lemax has been a lifesaver for us in the Arizona desert.


----------



## karlthev

I'd say! I've friends in Tucson...near the base of the Santa Catalinas--and, I'd sure like to get some decent distance as they have there for high-powered beamshots. In the Pa NE farm country, we've pretty much only several hundred acre spots to use. 


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Why jeepers bulbmogul, I do believe I may have offended your ego! So, so sorry! You inquired about the possible correlation of the two lights and, I do believe I gave you some sage advice--search the forums. Now, since you've asked so nicely, "please" not to contact you via PM, I'll be only too happy to oblige! As my mailbox shows, I did send you one PM on 3/23/2018 but, I'd not sent you any others as far as I can tell. I'm presuming you may have found that one offensive as well...might touchy it appears! I just reread it though and I THOUGHT (certainly was my intention!) it was informative. Ah well, best intentions!
> 
> I don't believe I have "pushed" any particular product. Now, I will admit I certainly have and do indicate my experiences with the lights I have purchased and, when I believe it may be useful to other members, give direction but, I don't have employ with XeVision rather have a hobby-oriented relationship with them. Bulbmogul, considering you started this thread---within which all were inasmuch invited to participate, I thought the references to Dan and XeVision were appropriate. He and his company are the only business I am aware of who have come forward in regards to possible modification of the very topic here, the LEMAX series of fine lights. Now, I could be wrong and, if I am, I'll sure say so and, become better informed....but, I don't think there are others. I know you, as well as many others "here", INCLUDING myself, collect some of these "big guns" of lighting apparatus. Many of us as well, enjoy the prospect of squeezing out every last lumen, just as would like any of our possessions performing as well as possible. I'll say, thanks for starting this thread since, after I saw it, I've followed it religiously, so to speak. I'd hoped that my creating another thread specific to the possible upgrade of the LEMAX lights might be useful and yet, not stray too far off topic. Referencing that thread provided a segway to more information. That has been accomplished. Lord only knows I wouldn't dare "force" a modification upon you, providing you a better performing light than that which you so dearly love! Providing the mod service reaches fruition, I'm sure you will still maintain comfort in a lesser-performing though still, amazing light!
> 
> Now, please don't (see, I'm TRYING to be nice!) mis-identify this as being bragging but, I really have more dang lights than I know what to do with! Quite frankly, I should sell a big bunch of them and use the proceeds to move to Dubai! We could test our powerful lights on that runway where you were piloting your fine bicycle! We could switch off doing beamshots!!!
> 
> Anyway, to get to my reference of "on" and "off" switches being somewhat elusive, I'll confess there are some (most ?) of my lights I haven't used in quite some time and anything more complex than a simple switch forces me back here or to an operator's manual to figure 'em out! I'll be honest as well however, I really haven't "dusted" them off though---can't see the dust in the dark doncha know!!? I suspect I'm not (completely) alone on this one.
> 
> To conclude, should I have irked you with my tongue-in-cheek humor, so be it! "Please" don't read my posts! You'll feel much better soon...I'm certain of it!
> 
> Excuse me, I've got to go, have to check the tire pressure on my Maserati!!
> 
> 
> Karl



Most likely it would require a major sell off of lights to fund a trip to Dubai, UAE and FYI it more like 30 bicycles not one plus I had carried 3 bicycles with me on the trip through the Arabian Desert..However like you I am not bragging about the minuscule cost of lights to other much much more expensive hobbies I have. So why not just not carry on and get your orders of mega super special lights you are working on but do not ask to include me in it again..Cheers from Kalkudah Bay, Sri Lanka in SE Asia..


----------



## karlthev

Wow 30 tricycles! That's simply amazing!! And you say you PERSONALLY carried three BIcycles all by yourself...across the desert!! Tell me honestly, all of those precious three were accessorized with training wheels...right? Thought so! "Oh you kid" as was said many years ago in the American movies! TRIcycles huh? I really never gave thought to collecting those but, I guess they must remind you of recurring episodes of your "Endless Summer" childhood. I'll have to give that some serious consideration! By the way, we sure do love those uplifting videos but, next time please do zoom in on the training wheels wouldya, just love to see if you've attached any of your AAA or, GASP (!) AA l*ights* to them or even....the spokes!!! You must make quite a parade, cruisin' the vast deserts at night, festooned with AAAs , all ablazin'!! My oh my, "heart be still"! Yer simply gonna have to send all of us pictures so we can mount your edifice on our respective mantles....and* light* those same pictures with the very best *lights* in our comparatively meager collections! You just knew you'd be up in *lights.*...and now you'll be! 

Now, the locus of MY personal collecting is crayons, yup, CRAYONS! I'll just betcha ya woulda never guessed! I've boxes and boxes I've amassed over the years---pssst, don't tell but, I actually had an outhouse built of them! Yup, I'm sure you're familiar with them...must be! I keep some Eveready batteries hidden in one of the boxes "just in case"---sure wouldn't want to be left in the dark in THERE now would we?!! What I like about the crayons is that they are available in an endless number of color variations---and, I know you'll LOVE this, they change the colors every, single year, subtracting one color for another!! Were it not for the attractive rectangular boxes they come in I don't know WHAT I'd do! I know there is another feature of the boxes that you, in particular will absolutely go bonkers over---they are incredibly easy to dust! Now you may ask, "Karl, do you ever USE them"? Heck no! If I ever did, I'd wear them out! Jeepers, despite my "vast" collection, if I'd ever USE them (gasp!) I'd need replacements! Just think if you ever really USED your light collection, I hear well over 10X the size of my crayon gathering, you'd be forced to replace the AAA and EVEN the AA batteries! Yikes, you'd have to increase your staff by two or three....HUNDRED! Since I've already asked you to "come clean" on the trining wheels, I'll do so as well for the fact that my very first love was pencils, yup, PENCILS! I just knew you'd never have guessed that, karlthev collecting pencils! Just as crazy a scene as yourself sipping a cool beverage chilled with domestic water vs. your usual Mt. Everest glacial ice. Sorry, though the image is frightful, I just HAD to compare! Back to topic, pencils. I've got Eberhard Faber, American Papermate, Dixon Oriole...way too many to list here! Now how Karl, do PENCILS pertain to flashlights? Good question! I have several in my collection which "sport" LEDs in 'em! Fact be told, on my poor old grandpappy's grace, *LIGHTS*! I believe inclusion of that fact would garner support of them being IDed in a light forum---kinda like you showing your tricycles with AAA and AA lights attached to the spokes and such! Anyway, I switched from pencils to crayons (ala you from tricycles to training wheels) since I was always fearful of those pointed ends on the dang pencils! Ouch! I must warn you about a significant downside to the crayons, the fact that without substantial "modding" they roll off the table when I'm playing with and admiring them! Forces me to use my *LIGHTS* to find them on the floor! I'm searching furtively "as we speak" to find a forum modder who can meet my standards and mill some flat grooves along each edge. Viola, no more roll and, it'll save on the batteries I wear out in dropped collection members! 

I really didn't read over all my posts in this thread, don't have that much time to tell you the truth. I don't remember your "inclusion" in any of my interests, light projects. I might however, recommend your investigating the purchase of a product seen on US TV years ago and one possibly available NEW (figured you wouldn't want a "used" one!), a "Super Duper Pooper Scooper"! Yup, I just know that would be of great assistance when you are locating the primary favoring agent for your "BM" beer, "BS"! I can just see you now astride one of your training wheel bikes (personally carried across the vast desert!), sipping on glacial, ice-chilled "BM" beer, chock full of "BS", chewing on a Hot Wing, playing with one of your yet-to-be-used flashlights!!! Hot damn. 

Should you need to mail me. please use my alias, "Silver Surfer" in care of Marvel comic books, Galaxy number seven.

In closing, I see your are adept at inclusion of MY diatribes in your adolescent replies. You may well wish to try something original for once, and that without training wheels, an ORIGINAL bulbmogul post. "Try it, you'll like it"!


karlthev


----------



## bulbmogul

Who also here owns one (or more) of these LEMAX LX70 SUPERPOWERS..? Please raise your hand..!


----------



## karlthev

"Only the Shadow knows"...:devil:



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul




----------



## karlthev

Karl


----------



## karlthev

Seriously, very nice!:twothumbs


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

I attempted to try and use my GOPRO HERO6 for a beam shot of the LEMAX LX70 "SUPERPOWER" however it does not appear to have come out very good..


----------



## karlthev

You're right.


Karl


----------



## BVH

Night shooting beamshots is not easy. For me, lots of trial and error. I usually take multiple shots with multiple exposures and find that in the end, by the time I post it to CPF, I have to use an over-exposed shot to make it appear as it does to my eye when taking the shot. IIRC, for my Canon S5IS, I end up using about 4-5 seconds at f3 or so.


----------



## djjoonie

bulbmogul said:


>




Awesome collection!
I used to have 1ds mark III (amazing full frame 1 series canon) with many L lenses including 50mm f1.0. I now have 5d mark III with 35l, 50 1.2l, 85l, 100l, 24 tse, 1635, 2470 and a 300mm 2.8 IS II and 2x adaptor  
Time to setup that camera on tripod and take some beam shot of the light reaching the moon


----------



## bulbmogul

djjoonie said:


> Awesome collection!
> I used to have 1ds mark III (amazing full frame 1 series canon) with many L lenses including 50mm f1.0. I now have 5d mark III with 35l, 50 1.2l, 85l, 100l, 24 tse, 1635, 2470 and a 300mm 2.8 IS II and 2x adaptor
> Time to setup that camera on tripod and take some beam shot of the light reaching the moon



Oh my , my kind of talk. I was a Canon guy for a few years and had the entire lineup of lenses to include all the Super Telephotos. Had the stuff for about 5 years got tired of it, sold it all off but the body as they have no value then one day several years ago I wanted a new Nikon D5. I know have 2 Nikon D5's along wit the ENTIRE Nikkor Lens Lineup including all the newest Super Telephotos from the 200 F/2 all the way up to the new Nikon 800MM F/5.6 FLED (CHA CHING) I also have a Leica SL Type 601 and just recently bought the new Hasselblad X1D MF Camera Black Body Limited Edition. Have not yet open or used either the new Leica or Hassie yet but do use or mess with my Nikon D5& Nikkor 200MM F/2 VR2..That is a BEAST of a lens.. The lens mounted to my 1DSMK# is a Canon 400MM F/4 DO..

My newest lens is the Leica Noctilux 50MM F/0.95 It is now the fastest 50MM Lens in the world along with the price tag it commands. Leica just released a new Noctilux 75MM F/1.25 that has not yet hit the market for $12,750.00


----------



## bulbmogul

BVH said:


> Night shooting beamshots is not easy. For me, lots of trial and error. I usually take multiple shots with multiple exposures and find that in the end, by the time I post it to CPF, I have to use an over-exposed shot to make it appear as it does to my eye when taking the shot. IIRC, for my Canon S5IS, I end up using about 4-5 seconds at f3 or so.



I have a issue trying to upload pictures directly from my computer to the forum as it appears you have to put the pictures on a hosting site first..? Is there ny way pictures can be directly posted to the forum..? I was going to try my IPHONE this morning when i videoed the beamshot but figured i would be unable to post pictures directly here. I have no problem posting my youtube videos but pictures are a issue for me..


----------



## djjoonie

bulbmogul said:


> Oh my , my kind of talk. I was a Canon guy for a few years and had the entire lineup of lenses to include all the Super Telephotos. Had the stuff for about 5 years got tired of it, sold it all off but the body as they have no value then one day several years ago I wanted a new Nikon D5. I know have 2 Nikon D5's along wit the ENTIRE Nikkor Lens Lineup including all the newest Super Telephotos from the 200 F/2 all the way up to the new Nikon 800MM F/5.6 FLED (CHA CHING) I also have a Leica SL Type 601 and just recently bought the new Hasselblad X1D MF Camera Black Body Limited Edition. Have not yet open or used either the new Leica or Hassie yet but do use or mess with my Nikon D5& Nikkor 200MM F/2 VR2..That is a BEAST of a lens.. The lens mounted to my 1DSMK# is a Canon 400MM F/4 DO..
> 
> My newest lens is the Leica Noctilux 50MM F/0.95 It is now the fastest 50MM Lens in the world along with the price tag it commands. Leica just released a new Noctilux 75MM F/1.25 that has not yet hit the market for $12,750.00



Wow that's awesome lineup! cha-ching indeed on all of them. did you also have the Canon 1200mm 5.6L too? insane! bh used to sell one for $180,000 used! :shakehead:laughing:


----------



## djjoonie

bulbmogul said:


> I have a issue trying to upload pictures directly from my computer to the forum as it appears you have to put the pictures on a hosting site first..? Is there ny way pictures can be directly posted to the forum..? I was going to try my IPHONE this morning when i videoed the beamshot but figured i would be unable to post pictures directly here. I have no problem posting my youtube videos but pictures are a issue for me..



I dont think theres any way to upload directly to the forum, you have to use the hosting service. Ive been using Imgur.com and worked flawlessly. very easy and have the direct link available to post it here on the forum using the "insert image". good luck!


----------



## chartmarker

I'm into astronomy and even with my new lens (scope) I don't think I would see the light of a LX70 superpower from the moon.
View attachment 7240


----------



## BVH

Yeah, no way to direct post. I paid the new annual $99 fee to PB for unlimited 3rd party hosting for bulletin boards/forums. It was originally going to be $300 or $400, I forget, but then they launched the $99 program. I have so many images there, I didn't want to move them all to imjur.


----------



## djjoonie

chartmarker said:


> I'm into astronomy and even with my new lens (scope) I don't think I would see the light of a LX70 superpower from the moon.
> View attachment 7240



Right, i was just kidding :lolsign:


----------



## chartmarker

So was I, I'm not into the moon or planets . I'm a deep space kind of guy, I love big and fast scopes.


----------



## bulbmogul

djjoonie said:


> Wow that's awesome lineup! cha-ching indeed on all of them. did you also have the Canon 1200mm 5.6L too? insane! bh used to sell one for $180,000 used! :shakehead:laughing:



Sorry no 1200mm f/5.6 here however from time to time B&H Photo has one forsale in NYC. My new Nikon 800MM F/5.6 FLED VR was as much as I had ever spent on one single lens costing just about USD$18,000.00 My 2nd most expensive lens would be the Nikon 600MM F/4 FLED VR2 then my Nikon 400MM F/2.8 FLED VR2.They are all big bucks for sure..


----------



## karlthev

Kodak Instamatic. Get them at yard sales. I understand there may be a few left!:devil:



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Kodak Instamatic. Get them at yard sales. I understand there may be a few left!:devil:
> 
> Yes this type of camera is the type that is used by the budget friendly like wise same in HID Lighting...
> 
> 
> Karl


----------



## karlthev

BM!!! Welcome back!! You were soooo missed by all of us!!

Yup Instamatic!! One of the classics! I just know you won't have (many) problems operating it!!

Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> BM!!! Welcome back!! You were soooo missed by all of us!!
> 
> Yup Instamatic!! One of the classics! I just know you won't have (many) problems operating it!!
> 
> Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

Nikon D5, Leica SL Type (601), Leica M10 Rangefinder and Hasselblad X1D ..


----------



## karlthev

:thumbsup:Nice, VERY nice!! Have you tried any of them yet?

Karl


----------



## karlthev

Off topic post...
:thumbsdow:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Now, is it the Hasselblad X1D-50c 4116 Edition..or the X1D-50c Silver or X1D-50c Black or the Hasselblad X1D-50c Medium Format Mirrorless Digital Camera and Lenses Field Kit or.....?:thinking: Karl



Hey, I am pissed this is way off topic. :wave:


----------



## karlthev

Deservedly so...I edited... 

Karl


----------



## karlthev

Ah yes, "Flashlights" is the topic I believe, specifically the LEMAX LE70 Superpower HID light as I recall...:thinking:

I have been dying to "do" a side by side comparison of the SP and the LE70 but, thus far, no dice. Sledhead has a SP upgraded by Dan and I've a 70 and....and, should we get together we could throw in a few more "toys' to compare but, either I've been mowing or digging in the dirt and, when I get home, feel as I look---not good!:tired: Anyway, either sledhead, scout24 or I will have to bring some suitable camera lest you fine folks think all we own for lighting is a box of matches and a mirror! Hmmmm...not a bad idea at that!? Anyway, all of our light artillery has been sitting and, rarin' ta' go! It'll happen....



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Deservedly so...I edited...
> 
> Karl



Surely you had no idea about a X1D until you looked them up and noticed that there was 3 ways of purchasing it and yes i went with the limited edition black X1D kit..Just like owning a Superpower Lemax LX70..Top shelf equipment..


----------



## karlthev

"Surely you had no idea about a X1D until you looked them up"....??? Would you like to attempt the King's English with this comment BM?? I'm really not quite sure I catch your "drift"....:thinking:


Karl


----------



## karlthev

BM, let it go. The post was deleted and does not deserve, demand, nor support any further discussion. Trust me on this, I would know much better than yourself.
Let's stay on the topic you initiated....the Lemax LX70 Superpower HID Light....remember, or have you forgotten....?

Karl


----------



## scout24

Sadly, I have no decent camera equipment. I do, however, have a half mile to-the-woodline field about 75 yards away from where I'm sitting right now out my back door. Not even close to being able to let the big guns strut their stuff, but I'm looking for more open spots.


----------



## karlthev

scout24, I'm telling you, we'll have that "shootout" before this Fall, unfortunately without the 80-85 watt model the way it seems....We'll have *that *shootout as well, when the new big boy arrives!:thumbsup:



Karl


----------



## scout24

Sounds good, Karl. I've got my LX50 and two of them there new-fangled LED lights that reach my target treeline. One's a laser-like beam, the other gets there with authority.


----------



## Enderman

"He is 100% correct on all points 100 watt is not really possible. the limiting factor is, THERE ARE NO QUALITY BULBS for THIS PARTICULAR HID TECHNOLOGY beyond the "FATBOY" DL50, the max it can or should be considered to be run at is somewhere between 80 and 85 bulb watts, TBD by Xevision which it could or would be (80 or 85) if we were to proceed with the below project.

The only thing left to push this technology to its final edge, and only we (XeVision) can and could do to create the LX70 Superpower "Ultra" ( with a custom new ballast, different bulb and our igniters ) , is push a DL50 "fatboy" bulb to 80 or 85 watts (a 10 bulb watt increase adding maybe 1200 (80w) - 1900 (85w) additional Lumens), we don't see a "real" market for it though. "

Any reason why xeray doesn't make a new design with UHP or xenon/mercury short arc systems?
Should be able to get tens of millions of candela, a significant upgrade.


----------



## The_Driver

Enderman said:


> Any reason why xeray doesn't make a new design with UHP or xenon/mercury short arc systems?
> Should be able to get tens of millions of candela, a significant upgrade.



Unfortunately it's very, very unrealistic to use UHP bulbs in a production light. Removing the bulbs from their glass reflectors is dangerous and not suitable for a production environment. There are also no DC ballasts for these bulbs (except for the Philips Ujoy 50W bulb which is not very bright). You would either need to develop your own ballast for them (no projector company does this, they all use standard Philips/Osram ballasts) or put large inverters into the lights. This reduces efficiency and increases size dramatically.

In the end you would get an extreme thrower with a slow warm-up time and a much lower total system efficiency and thus lower runtime. Switching out the bulb wouldn't be realistic anymore for the customer because these bulbs require protective clothing and proper training whereas the Lemax uses relatively cheap, standard automotive HID bulbs. As far as I know these bulbs are also not meant for hot-restiking.

In addition to this you would probably also need active cooling for safe, continuous operation.


----------



## karlthev

Great info...thanks!


Karl


----------



## BVH

Enderman said:


> .............................Any reason why xeray doesn't make a new design with UHP or xenon/mercury short arc systems?
> Should be able to get tens of millions of candela, a significant upgrade.



Now THAT's the ticket!


----------



## Enderman

The_Driver said:


> Unfortunately it's very, very unrealistic to use UHP bulbs in a production light. Removing the bulbs from their glass reflectors is dangerous and not suitable for a production environment. There are also no DC ballasts for these bulbs (except for the Philips Ujoy 50W bulb which is not very bright). You would either need to develop your own ballast for them (no projector company does this, they all use standard Philips/Osram ballasts) or put large inverters into the lights. This reduces efficiency and increases size dramatically.
> 
> In the end you would get an extreme thrower with a slow warm-up time and a much lower total system efficiency and thus lower runtime. Switching out the bulb wouldn't be realistic anymore for the customer because these bulbs require protective clothing and proper training whereas the Lemax uses relatively cheap, standard automotive HID bulbs. As far as I know these bulbs are also not meant for hot-restiking.
> 
> in addition to this you would probably also need active cooling for safe, continuous operation.


I mean, xevision did mention in that post that they would make their own ballast...
It may be hard to do with a UHP bulb since those require 300vdc, but maybe xenon (like the maxabeam) or mercury is possible.
They do sell some UHP bulbs without the glass reflectors though.

There would be no need to switch out the bulb if it comes preinstalled in the light, maybe send it in for replacement if it burns out, or sell a replacement kit like maxabeam does.


----------



## The_Driver

Xenon short-arc does seem nice at short glance, but there are some signifigant drawbacks:
1. Xenon short-arc systems are super inefficient
2. Xenon short-arc bulbs run with low voltage and high current => large component sizes lead to large, heavy power supplies


I guess you could try maybe a 150W bulb with ~4500 lumens (if possible with just passive cooling). You would need a specially designed ballast though to make it useable in a flashlight tube.


----------



## BVH

The_Driver said:


> Xenon short-arc does seem nice at short glance, but there are some signifigant drawbacks:
> 1. Xenon short-arc systems are super inefficient
> 2. Xenon short-arc bulbs run with low voltage and high current => large component sizes lead to large, heavy power supplies
> 
> 
> I guess you could try maybe a 150W bulb with ~4500 lumens (if possible with just passive cooling). You would need a specially designed ballast though to make it useable in a flashlight tube.



Make use of the Excelitas (old Cermax) type lamp and power supplies systems like the Megaray does. Use the 300 Watt lamp and the PC board would not have to be much bigger than the small board in the Megaray 175 watt light.

Hopefully, Getlit will bring out his monster in the future. Now THAT's Really the ticket!


----------



## Enderman

Yeah, looking forward to that light 

Stuff like the megaray and maxablaster aren't much bigger than the lemax lights but I see what The Driver means about efficiency.
These phillips HIDs are like 100-150 lm/W efficient, hard to beat even with LED.

Are there really no HIDs better than those old fatboy bulbs?


----------



## BVH

Yes, you need to use the Mercury or Metal Halide Short Arc lamps to get 100 LPW and higher. 

AC type HID's are never going to throw like a DC Short Arc in an apples to apples comparison. Because there's a small point of light at the end of each electrode alternately, the effective size of the point of light produced is the size of the entire arc gap, not the true "single point of light" 10%-15% of the arc gap in a DC lamp.

I don't know of any AC HID lamps able to handle power better than the Fat Boy.


----------



## PolarLi

There is one HID lamp technology that is interesting, Ushio Emarc. You can get a 160-200W single ended Mercury lamp, producing 10000 lumens with a 1.2mm arc gap. Only 50 LPW, but still better than Xenon, especially low wattage Xenon. And it's a low current *DC* lamp  The downside? Still long warm up times. 
For the 100W reflectorversion of the Emarc lamps, you can even get a 11-17VDC ballast. Usually, you can cascade two DC ballast together to double the wattage, however, this particular ballast is not built for this because it run a built in igniter. But with a small modification, it may work. 

Lamp: www.elightbulbs.com/pdfs/ushio/ushio-EmArc-Specs.pdf
Ballast: https://www.rotec-gmbh.com/produkt/lighting/electronic-ballasts/dc-lamps/bcs-75-dc/ or the AC/high voltage DC ballast: https://www.rotec-gmbh.com/produkt/lighting/electronic-ballasts/dc-lamps/ecs-200-dc/


----------



## sledhead

Thought I'd pass this on if anyone else is worried about scratching the lense on the behemoth. Found these on Instagram and thought it might work. Search for "inspireuplift.com" and look at favorites. Fits like a glove. One also fits the LX50...:devil:...........and it also looks like the next size would fit the LX70.


----------



## karlthev

Great info Sandy! I guess those who may have the "Triple Crown"---or on the way there--would have great use for all three of these!



Karl


----------



## august99

I am very new to this light. I found it on your forums. How do I get my hands on one of these and how much do they cost?

Thanks.


----------



## kj2

Go to their website, and you can contact them for purchase. LX70SP goes for 2930USD normally. But at the moment they have a discount.


----------



## karlthev

This may be of great interest as well!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ision-ULTRA-80-85W-Super-head-mod-SIGN-UP-NOW



Karl


----------



## sledhead

FOLKS! The SUPERPOWER is available for 30% off direct from LEMAX at this time. The deal will be ending soon...within 24hrs! Sorry for the short notice. If your on the fence, this is the time to jump. :thumbsup:

*august99*​ - Hope you see this!


----------



## karlthev

"august99".....??


Karl


----------



## Enderman

karlthev said:


> "august99".....??
> 
> 
> Karl


That's the name of the guy who posted earlier, if you scroll up.


----------



## karlthev

I see that now ..thanks....


Karl


----------



## Edog006

Hi guys,

Been a while for me since on CPF.

I own the LEMAX LX70 Superpower. 

It is amazing. I am on a search & rescue team (SAR) and decided to purchase it last year. I’ve used it on several searches and built a custom 4 point chest harness using a modified assault rifle sling. 

happy to answer any questions about the light and will try to get some beamshots up for all to enjoy.

-Eric


----------



## Edog006

sledhead said:


> View attachment 7956
> 
> View attachment 7957
> 
> 
> Thought I'd pass this on if anyone else is worried about scratching the lense on the behemoth. Found these on Instagram and thought it might work. Search for "inspireuplift.com" and look at favorites. Fits like a glove. One also fits the LX50...:devil:...........and it also looks like the next size would fit the LX70.




Aweosme found them on the website! Also i own the AceBeam X70 and I think one of these lids may fit that too! Thanks!!


----------



## sledhead

Edog006 said:


> Aweosme found them on the website! Also i own the AceBeam X70 and I think one of these lids may fit that too! Thanks!!



Welcome back! Glad the covers were still available. 

Love to see some beamshots. I posted some but all I had was the iPhone.


----------



## toolboy

Still hoping for Xeray to place an order for accessories. I still want the superpower head and the 12v cigarette adapter for continuous operations. Patiently waiting..... Anyone else out there want any accessory for your LX 70 or Ultra 85???


----------



## XeRay

toolboy said:


> Still hoping for Xeray to place an order for accessories. I still want the superpower head and the 12v cigarette adapter for continuous operations. Patiently waiting..... Anyone else out there want any accessory for your LX 70 or Ultra 85???



Sorry to make you wait. I am still in a delayed process of a big military project, I am planning to piggyback all of those pending needs and desires onto that. This strategy keeps the incoming shipping costs down, saving you money.
I expect to have a better timeline by the end of April at the latest.
I will post here on CPF (XeVision Thread) once I am ready for that, there were just a few people wanting some "extras". 
We can add to that list as desired once I am ready.


----------



## toolboy

Thank you Xeray, still got my eye on the prize, no problem waiting.


----------



## scout24

If you'd like, I can remove that post...


----------



## LuxLuthor

Hey Dan, you have any leftovers of this LX70 Superpower?


----------



## bulbmogul

scout24 said:


> If you'd like, I can remove that post...



Yes please be so kind as to remove it..Thanks Jerry in Singapore..


----------



## XeRay

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey Dan, you have any leftovers of this LX70 Superpower?



We don't have stock currently, however you can place an order when we are ready to bring in the accessory items that a few people are waiting to order. I will have a very large Military contract order coming in, needing to add our ballasts, bulbs, igniters, etc. to the Lemax basic housing etc., making them XeVision/Lemax units.
See my answer to "toolboy" a few comments above. You would join that list, likely by the end of April, the list will form up.

Pleased by your kind request.. Thanks Dan in Monaco.. (actually Utah - "Mormon Mecca" )


----------



## scout24

bulbmogul said:


> Yes please be so kind as to remove it..Thanks Jerry in Singapore..



I was asking XeRay, as this is their thread... 😁


----------



## bulbmogul

scout24 said:


> I was asking XeRay, as this is their thread... 



I think if you go back to the very first page you will see that I actually started this thread with the very first LEXMAX LX70...Jerry


----------



## scout24

My apologies...  Consider it done.


----------



## karlthev

Lux, "leftovers"!!!!?????:devil:



Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

I still have my sense of humor! Hi Karl!


----------



## karlthev

PM to you you old BarnBurner!



Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

Thanks


----------



## bulbmogul

Edog006 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been a while for me since on CPF.
> 
> I own the LEMAX LX70 Superpower.
> 
> Have owned mine for quite some time now and the battery has held up just fine even if the light does get hardly any run time. Anyone else buy one of these of late..?
> 
> It is amazing. I am on a search & rescue team (SAR) and decided to purchase it last year. I’ve used it on several searches and built a custom 4 point chest harness using a modified assault rifle sling.
> 
> happy to answer any questions about the light and will try to get some beamshots up for all to enjoy.
> 
> -Eric



great light and would be lost without mine...


----------



## karlthev

Hmmm, no post...just quotes...?


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Hmmm, no post...just quotes...?
> 
> 
> Karl




problems..?


----------



## karlthev

Most would call them "blessings"!...



Karl


----------



## karlthev

bulbmogul said:


> problems..?



Just, uh, guessing... but I'll presume you DON'T have the latest, highEST power LeMax Superpower 70....do you? You may want to seek out Dan...or possibly see if you can "score" a pre-owned model...:devil:


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Just, uh, guessing... but I'll presume you DON'T have the latest, highEST power LeMax Superpower 70....do you? You may want to seek out Dan...or possibly see if you can "score" a pre-owned model...:devil:
> 
> 
> Karl



Living on a senior limited budget income, were are kind of sticking to factory models of brands with zero mods like the BREGUET WATCH recently snagged while in DUBAI on vacation..


----------



## karlthev

Timex here!  Takes a lickin', keeps on tickin'...

Breguet knockoff no doubt..most likely pre-owned knowing you! "They call HER second-hand Rose, she wears second-hand clothes"....

Karl


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Living on a senior limited budget income



That's a very interesting claim, your idea of a Senior "limited budget", is buying " shelf queens", all "crazy" expensive stuff. (Cameras, bicycles, watches etc.)
Your wife or "partner" probably only buys Herme's handbags. $12,000.00 for the "budget minded" up to $300,000.00 for the most limited edition exotic stuff.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> That's a very interesting claim, your idea of a Senior "limited budget", is buying " shelf queens", all "crazy" expensive stuff. (Cameras, bicycles, watches etc.)
> Your wife or "partner" probably only buys Herme's handbags. $12,000.00 for the "budget minded" up to $300,000.00 for the most limited edition exotic stuff.



Just added the new leica SL2 with Leica 16-35L Lens and a awesome new Nikon D6 with the new Nikon 120-300MM F/2.8 Zoom....Still on that limited senior SSI monthly... Hope all is well..


----------



## bulbmogul

karlthev said:


> Timex here!  Takes a lickin', keeps on tickin'...
> 
> Breguet knockoff no doubt..most likely pre-owned knowing you! "They call HER second-hand Rose, she wears second-hand clothes"....
> 
> Karl



You finally left by the wayside mr sarcastic..? "{


----------



## karlthev

Oh gosh, I'm just beaming right now!! "They" said you'd forgotten me and, I was just a tizzy!! I've been in Dubyby raising bananas and I was soo hoping I'd run into (or was it over?) you there! But here you are in the flesh so to speak! It's time to celebrate...I think....


Karl ....oh Gosh, oh gosh!!


----------



## karlthev

Ya know, you'll just have to forgive me...I'd completely forgotten to congratulate you on "scoring" the Leica I'd had on eBay. Good catch. I wouldn't have sold it but, the latching mechanism for the lens would stick all the time. Not to worry though, I put a scant drop of three-in-one oil on it and, the lenses slide on and off slicker than snot on a doorknob! If a little oil smears on the lens every so often, a cotton ball with virgin (are they really around anymore?) acetone will make that smear disappear! Again, congrats!!


Karlthev!!


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Just added the new leica SL2 with Leica 16-35L Lens and a awesome new Nikon D6 with the new Nikon 120-300MM F/2.8 Zoom....Still on that limited senior SSI monthly... Hope all is well..




You either have a middle eastern (oil heiress) "sugar mama" that gives you a big monthly allowance, or you are blowing the inheritance you got from your parents or relative that was smart and worked hard.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> You either have a middle eastern (oil heiress) "sugar mama" that gives you a big monthly allowance, or you are blowing the inheritance you got from your parents or relative that was smart and worked hard.



Well my wife of 45 years is from the very poor county of "SUNNY SRI LANKA"..! Poor Island nation situated in the Indian ocean off of the coast of India and Maldive islands that I have been frequenting since 1975 when I was a Marine at the American Embassy..


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Well my wife of 45 years is from the very poor county of "SUNNY SRI LANKA"..! Poor Island nation situated in the Indian ocean off of the coast of India and Maldive islands that I have been frequenting since 1975 when I was a Marine at the American Embassy..



Okay, that leaves the alternative, squandering a hard earned inheritance from a relative. Stated 2 posts back.


----------



## sledhead

bulbmogul said:


> Well my wife of 45 years is from the very poor county of "SUNNY SRI LANKA"..! Poor Island nation situated in the Indian ocean off of the coast of India and Maldive islands that I have been frequenting since 1975 when I was a Marine at the American Embassy..



Sorry to hear about the oil tanker fire off the coast of Sri Lanka. Hopefully it does not turn into another Valdez disaster. 

Ok, that's all.....back to the entertainment! :thumbsup:


----------



## bulbmogul

sledhead said:


> Sorry to hear about the oil tanker fire off the coast of Sri Lanka. Hopefully it does not turn into another Valdez disaster.
> 
> Ok, that's all.....back to the entertainment! :thumbsup:



It was extinguished quite quickly and towed out to see where a Salvage Ship Company will take it from there. It had not leaked any oil from what we were told and not much chance for it to happen.. (Hopefully) Yes messing around with a few lights are quite entertaining to say the least .. My passion is noway as much as most of you guys here where mine is for Camera Equipment, Stereo Headphone Sets, Rimowa, Luggage and the biggest is fine swiss mechanical watches....!


----------



## karlthev

Personally, I use a Kubik Black Tuxedo Masterbox at the domicile and a SwissKubik Travelbox to keep my Timex(es!) ticking right along! Look reeeeeal purdy on the shelf with the other "goodies"....reeeeeal purdy!


----------



## karlthev

Of course for my Special Timexes, I use one of my Ruben & Zorweg Revolution V8s or Quantum 16s........just sayin'....


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Of course for my Special Timexes, I use one of my Ruben & Zorweg Revolution V8s or Quantum 16s........just sayin'....



Such a class act with "them" beautiful wrist decorations, to look at.
I bet there is lots of excitement over on the luggage forums, wherever they are. 
I love my Luis Vuitton gold plated luggage, its so "conductive" to getting attention everywhere I go. (bad sarcasm I know).
I hear they make LV burial caskets and toilets now too (actually true), I should get a couple of each. (more bad)


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Such a class act with "them" beautiful wrist decorations, to look at.
> I bet there is lots of excitement over on the luggage forums, wherever they are.
> I love my Luis Vuitton gold plated luggage, its so "conductive" to getting attention everywhere I go. (bad sarcasm I know).
> I hear they make LV burial caskets and toilets now too (actually true), I should get a couple of each. (more bad)



RIMOWA Luggage is my love and it is now owned by LV as of 2 years ago.. I have quite a extensive collection of it.. To bad its such a pain to link pictures on this forum as I have many..


----------



## LuxLuthor

I abandoned my wrist watches for the last 30 years, but did buy an Iwatch 2 years ago with cell service which I really enjoy using.


----------



## karlthev

RIMOWA Luggage..... Boy, never heard of that one BM. It (somewhat) reminds me of two pieces of Halliburton aluminum camera-carrying pieces I had/have. I used them to some degree but, got tired of lugging them (plus the lenses and camera equipment they carried) along when I would do some picture-taking. I hauled them cross-country about 40 years ago but was sorry I did since they got a bit dinged-up in the travel and, that travel was by car. Nice as collectors but, dented and scratched too easily and, cosmetic repairs, impossible from what I understood. I was always leery someone was going to take a liking to them more than I did as well. 
I don't use an Acme shopping bag for my current travel but, not much more. Anyone eyeing me figures I've got dirty laundry in them. Hell, sometimes I do!!:huh:



Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> RIMOWA Luggage..... Boy, never heard of that one BM. It (somewhat) reminds me of two pieces of Halliburton aluminum camera-carrying pieces I had/have. I used them to some degree but, got tired of lugging them (plus the lenses and camera equipment they carried) along when I would do some picture-taking. I hauled them cross-country about 40 years ago but was sorry I did since they got a bit dinged-up in the travel and, that travel was by car. Nice as collectors but, dented and scratched too easily and, cosmetic repairs, impossible from what I understood. I was always leery someone was going to take a liking to them more than I did as well.
> I don't use an Acme shopping bag for my current travel but, not much more. Anyone eyeing me figures I've got dirty laundry in them. Hell, sometimes I do!!:huh: Karl



I prefer a frame-less backpack for traveling and soft sides I can stuff in the luggage area of my airplane. 
It's not what you carry or what it's in, it's how you transport it that counts in the style points.
Forget the Lambos, Ferraris, Bugattis etc. The "true devoted (handling) drivers car" is a Mid engine Lotus (Evora, Exige, Elise).
In the same vein a "true pilots airplane" has a stick not a wheel and has at least some aerobatic capabilities.


----------



## karlthev

Well now Dan, I'll know what to look for when at the airport---should I want to swipe a new light ---dashing (?), young(?) man, "wearing" a snazzy backpack....reminds me of "Maggie Mae"-----"You wear it well...."....



Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Well now Dan, I'll know what to look for when at the airport---should I want to swipe a new light ---dashing (?), young(?) man, "wearing" a snazzy backpack....reminds me of "Maggie Mae"-----"You wear it well....".... Karl



I updated my post with 2 more lines of prose.


----------



## karlthev

"Oh you kid"!


----------



## karlthev

Look Dan, all I can tell ya is that when folks spot ME at the airport, they don't wonder what car I drive, what kind of luggage I'm sporting, they don't even wonder what Species...they wanna know what Kingdom!!!:shrug::hahaha:



karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> "Oh you kid"!



I jest not !!

I just wish I could afford a Lotus Evora GT, maybe the next few years when I win a lottery, not very possible since I never buy any tickets.
I currently drive a Mitsubishi EVO-X 2008 AWD about 300 HP Its also a great handling winding mountain drivers car.
I'd love to be a rally driver, maybe "the next life".


----------



## bulbmogul

LuxLuthor said:


> I abandoned my wrist watches for the last 30 years, but did buy an Iwatch 2 years ago with cell service which I really enjoy using.



Watches are more for dress then telling time plus many love high end watches from Patek, Breguet, IWC, Verheron, Lange-Sohn, and the iconic Rolex.. I have these watches but only ever wear my garmin Fenix5 and a few times my Rolex Daytona in Rose Gold with Chocolate Dial...


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Watches are more for dress then telling time plus many love high end watches from Patek, Breguet, IWC, Verheron, Lange-Sohn, and the iconic Rolex.. I have these watches but only ever wear my garmin Fenix5 and a few times my Rolex Daytona in Rose Gold with Chocolate Dial...




My ONLY fashion statement is the very large (flawless) diamond earring ONLY in my LEFT earlobe. (its so big, I should have been a "rapper")
Actually no, I strongly dislike rap, oh well.
The diamond matches everything I wear, "even my Tux".
Any other jewelry (decorations) just get in the way in my very active "jet-setting" / sporting life.
I don't need a watch anyway, I have it built into my cerebral cortex, precise Circadian data, for multiple world wide time zones.
No jet lag for this guy.


----------



## karlthev

..."Rose Gold with Chocolate Dial..."..... Whoa BM, must be "sparkin"---Roses, Chocolate??!!! Betcha yer thinkin' yer gonna git "lucky" now....ain't ya???!! 


Dan...you have a diamond tux??!! I was wonderin' where all my greenbacks ended up! "Flawless" no less!! Reminiscent of "Sparkle Plenty" doncha know!



Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> ..."Rose Gold with Chocolate Dial..."..... Whoa BM, must be "sparkin"---Roses, Chocolate??!!! Betcha yer thinkin' yer gonna git "lucky" now....ain't ya???!!
> Dan...you have a diamond tux??!! I was wonderin' where all my greenbacks ended up! "Flawless" no less!! Reminiscent of "Sparkle Plenty" doncha know! Karl



I wear the diamond encrusted Tuxedo for throw testing of our HID's, I wear it over a mile distance away and the "ice" all over it sparkles like the stars. 
Its simply a sight to see.
Talk about "bling" !!!
Using it this way becomes a corporate business write off, "needed" for testing.


----------



## karlthev

"You...otta be in pictures...." dah, de,de,de,de doo.....



Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> "You...otta be in pictures...." dah, de,de,de,de doo.....Karl



Yes, I am often found "In the spotlight". 
Zippidy do da, zippidy eh, my oh my what a wonderful day, plenty of sunshine comin' my way, Zippidy do da Zippidy eh.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> My ONLY fashion statement is the very large (flawless) diamond earring ONLY in my LEFT earlobe. (its so big, I should have been a "rapper")
> Actually no, I strongly dislike rap, oh well.
> The diamond matches everything I wear, "even my Tux".
> Any other jewelry (decorations) just get in the way in my very active "jet-setting" / sporting life.
> I don't need a watch anyway, I have it built into my cerebral cortex, precise Circadian data, for multiple world wide time zones.
> No jet lag for this guy.



Jet lag is a understatement for what we just went through after being over in Sri lanka for the last 5 months. We flew from Colombo to Doha 5 1/2 hours then Doha to Detroit at 16 1/2 none stop hours with a mask on .. Home for the summer to see what kind of mischief i can get into...


----------

